# Hair hate all up in the salon!!



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 1, 2006)

I just don't understand the nerve of some people! Is hair really all that serious to wish bad things upon people??

Why is there so much hair hate in the salon? When a woman with long hair walks in, why do some folks gotta hate? Stylists included!! Everyone is all in their hair trying to look for tracks. Some stylists will out anyone who is wearing a weave.  If a woman with a weave is going to a salon to have her hair styled, what's wrong with asking her quietly if she has added hair before you start styling? Why yell all across the room "is that all yo hair?"

If you have long hair be careful of what stylist you use if you want a trim. Some of these undercover haters will chop the mess out of your hair, and some other clients will secretly be loving it! I've seen it with my own eyes!!! I've seen stylists purposely become rough with a woman's hair if it's long. Sometimes they'll make rude comments about how "nappy" it is.

I've heard other clients stare a woman with long hair down. When they see that it's all hers they make some rude comments. "she think she all that" what's even worse is overhearing someone make a malicious comment such as "i hope all that s*** falls out" Are these people for real???

My cousin wears weaves and looks gorgeous with them. She has them put in at a mostly white salon but has her hair styled at black salons. Whenever she goes to have her hair styled the stylist has to find a way to let everyone know it's not all hers. So one second everyone is staring and green with envy, the next second they are relieved to know that "that a'int all hers." If I was wearing a weave and the stylist felt the need to let everyone know this, I would get out of the chair and walk straight out. It's not like she is trying to deceive anyone, but it that everyone's business? I think it's proper protocol to ask privately if the client has added hair and then take the proper precautions when styling it. If others find out it is a weave, so what, but don't make stupid, loud comments like "Girl you got tracks all up and through yo head!" or even worse "Oh girl I was getting excited cause I thought that was all yo' hair, you betta quit!!" 

Oh and naturals with some serious shrinkage going into a salon to get a press, beware. Some folks get jealous when they see your neck length hair go all down your back in a matter of minutes. Then when you leave they start whispering "Girl that 'nappy' s*** won't be all that long when the rain hit it"

Funny how all the haters are in the salon. It just isn't right.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jul 1, 2006)

All I have to say is WOW


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, sad but true..


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 1, 2006)

Im not surprised in the least. I see this mess all the time. When I took my daughter to the salon two weeks ago...these women were burning holes in my head with their eyes. I had my hair in a ponytail. Only God knows what was behind all the glares. When I would catch their looks, it would be straight up evil. 
I either totally ignore them or smile and say something friendly and watch how they fumble to change their expressions. My daughter points it out all the time and it really makes her angry. She asked me the other day, why does it seem like black women hate each other so much. I told her it's not just black women, she just happens to notice it more because we live in a black community. 

What gets me so much is why on earth would a woman let another woman see that? I mean really, dont they realize that things like that are immediately interpreted by most as jealousy or envy. Especially if the person you are doing it to is doing NOTHING to you.


----------



## atlien11 (Jul 1, 2006)

Girl, hair haters are everywhere! There should be a post titled: Hair Hate all up at work!! Those women ( i call them vultures) at work just sit in the lunch area and talk about everybody walkin by. They had a bet going whether my hair was mine are not and them heffas was all pissy about the fact that it was!   Trust no one.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 1, 2006)

Talk about timely  I went to the salon today with my niece. She has a weave. I had washed my hair and left it down. The salon owner had weave and she gave me the most unfriendly look I'd ever seen  Now, before she gave me the evil eye, I HAD thought about using her because she uses Dudley products and deep conditions after relaxers. Now, I wouldn't let her pay ME to do my hair! I think I be seriously bald before the year was out!!!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 1, 2006)

My hair wasn't all that long about a year ago when a stylist cut off more than half of my side bang. I wanted a nice long side bang that would come to my chin. Everytime I went to her I always had my hair parted on the side with a side bang. Tell me why when my side bang was getting some length, she decided to cut the mess out of it! It went from being cheek length to right above my eyebrow! She asked me before she started my hair if I wanted my bang trimmed, I said NO. I didn't see it coming because she was holding it like she was going to trim some of the bad ends. All of a sudden she quickly snipped and threw the hair over her shoulders! She said it was getting too long. WTH?!?! Just thinking about it makes me angry!!! Why would I wear a side bang that short? I am self concious about my forehead so my side bang is my baby and she cut it, I almost cried when I got home. I NEVER went back to her again!!!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 1, 2006)

redRiot said:
			
		

> My hair wasn't all that long about a year ago when a stylist cut off more than half of my side bang. I wanted a nice long side bang that would come to my chin. Everytime I went to her I always had my hair parted on the side with a side bang. Tell me why when my side bang was getting some length, she decided to cut the mess out of it! *It went from being cheek length to right above my eyebrow! She asked me before she started my hair if I wanted my bang trimmed, I said NO. *I didn't see it coming because she was holding it like she was going to trim some of the bad ends. *All of a sudden she quickly snipped and threw the hair over her shoulders! She said it was getting too long. WTH?!?! *Just thinking about it makes me angry!!! Why would I wear a side bang that short? I am self concious about my forehead so my side bang is my baby and she cut it, I almost cried when I got home. I NEVER went back to her again!!!



 I dont normally show my butt in public but that would have been an exception. I dont mess with stylists at all. My daughter likes them but I refuse to let them touch my head.


----------



## godzooki (Jul 1, 2006)

I just had my dose of that crap today . After I was done getting my touch up I felt so uncomfortable with all the side glares I got I nearly tripped over my own two feet getting the heck out of there. I felt like I could not even endulge myself to look at my own hair results for worrying that they might take offense and rudly say something. Especially from one woman who I had tried to be friendly with. She was there to get her weave tightened and I later saw was thinning badly in the front from damage. When I first came in with my hair braided and balled up pre touch up she was friendly, but as soon as I came back from the wash and my stylist began combing my hair she just sat there and stared  with her lips pursed and would not make eye contact. Sometimes I even feel uncomfortable around my stylist. I did have my ends lightly trimmed and it felt like russian roulette because you just never know when they might be having a bad hair day and decide to take it out on clients. I envy those who self perm.


----------



## Yellowflowers (Jul 1, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Im not surprised in the least. I see this mess all the time. When I took my daughter to the salon two weeks ago...these women were burning holes in my head with their eyes. I had my hair in a ponytail. Only God knows what was behind all the glares. When I would catch their looks, it would be straight up evil.
> I either totally ignore them or smile and say something friendly and watch how they fumble to change their expressions. My daughter points it out all the time and it really makes her angry. She asked me the other day, why does it seem like black women hate each other so much. I told her it's not just black women, she just happens to notice it more because we live in a black community.
> 
> What gets me so much is why on earth would a woman let another woman see that? I mean really, dont they realize that things like that are immediately interpreted by most as jealousy or envy. Especially if the person you are doing it to is doing NOTHING to you.




*ITA.  I warned women not too long ago, that when they reached thier hair goals to keep thier gun loaded for those green eyed monsters.  It is sad but true. 

I usually post on these kinds of threads because I have been there.  When some of the lovely ladies on the board reach thier hair goals they need to be prepared for this. 

I have been a cosmetologist and worked in shops where I have seen black women twisted with jealousy at "the women with the long hair".  I have seen stylists bullying the customer with insults, into having her ends trimmed so they can curl it, saying that her ends are raggedy and it will stop growing.  Then everyone eles holds thier breath while the stylists cuts off a lot more than she should.  Afterwards, the other patrons are sitting there with a quiet smirk on thier face. It is one of the ugliest and most pathetic displays of female insecurities imaginable.

I now feel that when stylist do this, more of them need to be taken to court.  It is a violation of trust and a sneaky form of assault.

That is why I will get straight up ghetto on these kinds of fools.  They are not trying to be nice to you so why should you be nice to them.  When they make these kinds of comments they are too ignorant to realize that they have just revealed to another women that she is spiteful and insecure enough to be envious of other women.*


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness - this sounds CRAZY!  I have natural hair and do not visit salons regularly or at all so I am not familiar with this.  Nor have I had hair down my back recently but this sounds crazy!!  Why black people why???????  It's only hair!


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 1, 2006)

Unfortunately thats why I havent been to a salon in over a year, last time I went I was 5 months pregnant, I asked to get my hair washed and my ends clipped, according to their brochure, a wash came with a blowdry and style for like 20 bucks, They tried to charge me 55 bucks saying that I got my hair straightened.. I was like look, you told me 18 and thats what Im paying, next time you need to say what you mean.. and the owner was trying to say but maam.. naw, and I was pregnant in July too.. Naw yo.. 

I used to go to Hair Cuttery or JCPenny's to get my ends clipped, less drama  - Plus I REFUSE to see a stylists whose hair is Jacked up


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 1, 2006)

Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> *ITA. I warned women not too long ago, that when they reached thier hair goals to keep thier gun loaded for those green eyed monsters. It is sad but true. *
> 
> *I usually post on these kinds of threads because I have been there. When some of the lovely ladies on the board reach thier hair goals they need to be prepared for this. *
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for bringing this up. I didn't realize something similar could happen to me even with my hair not being very long. I used to think that when my stylist would over trim my hair it was for the better. But now I know the truth. Even the stylists with long hair will hate. I am so happy I know better now. This stylist was evil and I trusted her. I couldn't understand why she would let the relaxer sit and burn my scalp while she would take her time to come over and wash it out. This can happen to anyone. Like I said my hair was only about grazing shoulder, but it looked a lot healthier than most of the clients (though I would blame them for their lack of hair, they wanted some outrageous styles that just screamed breakage). I was a bit younger back then and she was my mother's stylist, also she was the most affordable. Now I have sworn off stylists for a long while. I feel sorry for other ladies who don't know otherwise, who trust their stylists when they tell them "You need about 2 inches cut off, it'll help your hair grow" I see this type of bullying happen mostly to younger girls because, like me, they don't know any better. I just don't see how hacking off 3 inches is considered a trim. But they will pull that one on you...


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?  I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).

Thoughts on that?  Do they hate as well?  I would not think so but ya never know.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 1, 2006)

You have to ask what is considered a trim b/c many salons charge more for a CUT vs. a TRIM so I ask.  For the salons I take my 4-year old daughter to for trims, a trim is 1 inch or LESS.  That is $20 bucks so I take her every 9 months for a 1-inch trim.




			
				redRiot said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I didn't realize something similar could happen to me even with my hair not being very long. I used to think that when my stylist would over trim my hair it was for the better. But now I know the truth. Even the stylists with long hair will hate. I am so happy I know better now. This stylist was evil and I trusted her. I couldn't understand why she would let the relaxer sit and burn my scalp while she would take her time to come over and wash it out. This can happen to anyone. Like I said my hair was only about grazing shoulder, but it looked a lot healthier than most of the clients (though I would blame them for their lack of hair, they wanted some outrageous styles that just screamed breakage). I was a bit younger back then and she was my mother's stylist, also she was the most affordable. Now I have sworn off stylists for a long while. I feel sorry for other ladies who don't know otherwise, who trust their stylists when they tell them "You need about 2 inches cut off, it'll help your hair grow" I see this type of bullying happen mostly to younger girls because, like me, they don't know any better. I just don't see how hacking off 3 inches is considered a trim. But they will pull that one on you...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 1, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist? I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that? Do they hate as well? I would not think so but ya never know.


 
It's funny that you bring that up. When I was younger my mother had some serious bouncy shoulder length hair. Well she went to this male stylist and even to this day she says he purposely trimmed too much hair cause he was jealous. Now I'm not sure if this is true, but I do know that I would probably try a male stylist over a female stylist anyday.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 1, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> You have to ask what is considered a trim b/c many salons charge more for a CUT vs. a TRIM so I ask. For the salons I take my 4-year old daughter to for trims, a trim is 1 inch or LESS. That is $20 bucks so I take her every 9 months for a 1-inch trim.


 
I've always thought that less than an inch was a trim and would be sufficient for ends that weren't that damaged, just really old. But I have always had a stylist hack the mess out of my hair, even when it didn't need it. I thought I was getting smart to the game when I started trimming the ends before I would visit the stylist. It would take me a while cause I would actually go through and make sure I only snipped what I needed to. But these stylists would keep saying "You need your ends clipped" and proceed to cut off 2 months worth of growth. Something just isn't right about that.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 1, 2006)

I LOVE Male Stylists as well Male Manicurists.. and have NEVER had a problem with a Man..



			
				CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?  I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that?  Do they hate as well?  I would not think so but ya never know.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 1, 2006)

IMO male stylists and barbers styled and cut better than females.  When I wore a nice slick natural barber cut I went to men b/c they knew how to shape it up and keep it looking feminine while female stylists just were NOT as good.  The men knew how to cut my natural hair very short and have it lay down while women tried to cut it and it was sticking up all over the place!  The only reason why I stopped going to my male stylist was b/c I grew out my natural hair well one day he also had me waiting when I had an appointment so I left and vowed to never go back.  But that is another story for another time.   




			
				redRiot said:
			
		

> It's funny that you bring that up. When I was younger my mother had some serious bouncy shoulder length hair. Well she went to this male stylist and even to this day she says he purposely trimmed too much hair cause he was jealous. Now I'm not sure if this is true, but I do know that I would probably try a male stylist over a female stylist anyday.


----------



## Isis (Jul 1, 2006)

There isn't anything we can do about how other people feel towards us.  It happens in families too as we all know.  

It's only hair but hair does represent power and when some women feel powerless in their lives anyway, they feel intimidated and will hate on someone who appears to have what they want.  We're talking about black women here but it happens with all races of women in this society - internal sexism.


----------



## godzooki (Jul 1, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?  I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that?  Do they hate as well?  I would not think so but ya never know.




I went in to a male stylist for a while at the recommendation of his brother who was my school mate. One day I let him talk me into a small trim y and without saying a word he grabbed my hair and chopped off a huge chunk. I was in shock and sat in the chair in silence. He and his brother who was often there grinned at each other and he proceeded to chop my hair into some funky mushroom bob saying he knew what looked good on me...I never went back to him and avoided his brother who I thought was my friend. I was a jr in high school and too shocked and scared to say anything. They were muslim and he often would put down non muslim women while doing my hair so when he blatantly chopped my hair I was petrified he'd go off on me for not being muslim. 
Now when I hear about male stylist supposedly being better than women I'm a bit jaded. 
As for long haird stylists, they can be just a brutal because they want to be the only one with long hair up in the joint and some get malicious when they see a client making "too much" progress and about to pass them in length.


----------



## Yellowflowers (Jul 2, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?  I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that?  Do they hate as well?  I would not think so but ya never know.



*
I have seen male stylists do the same thing.  He may be influenced by the "cutting the hair to make it grow theory."  Also he may not be aware of what is just too much to cut off.

He may not be jealous but maybe somewhat intimidated and influenced by the other female stylists.  For a man it seems that when a black women has long hair, he might feel that she represents women who are out of his league, not as accessible as he would want them to be. She may represent the type of women he might want but could never get. (If he is straight) 

If he is gay then he might get jealous because... well I won't go there. 

I heard one male stylist say that women with long hair only wear thier hair one way and hardly ever change.  I told him that is entirely up to a women how she wears her hair.

I would recommend that everyone be careful of your tresses because it took a lot hard work to get those locks and you do not want to have someone mess you up!

Get recommendations from other ladies with nice locks and when a stylist recommends a trim always ask for a mirror so You can see what he/she is doing. Be very specific about what you want and stick to it. You have that right.  It is your head and your money. Otherwise flat out refuse to let them cut your hair.  

Tell them that there is another stylist you let do your trim because she knows what you like.*

*There are some good stylist but there are a lot of bad one out there as well.  Be careful!*


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 2, 2006)

The stylist I have gone to shows you how much she is trimming off with her fingers and asks if you agree or want more or less.  She then proceeds.  Again, she only trimmed my daughter's hair so she lets me see what she is doing explicity and transparently.  Also, the salon is a Christian salon and they play nothing but gospel music and sometimes break out with the Word up in there!  Glory.  



			
				Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> *
> I have seen male stylists do the same thing.  He may be influenced by the "cutting the hair to make it grow theory."  Also he may not be aware of what is just too much to cut off.
> 
> He may not be jealous but maybe somewhat intimidated and influenced by the other female stylists.  For a man it seems that when a black women has long hair, he might feel that she represents women who are out of his league, not as accessible as he would want them to be. She may represent the type of women he might want but could never get. (If he is straight)
> ...


----------



## Isis (Jul 2, 2006)

Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> * For a man it seems that when a black women has long hair, he might feel that she represents women who are out of his league, not as accessible as he would want them to be. She may represent the type of women he might want but could never get. (If he is straight) *


By this do you mean black men?  There is something to this and again it goes back to hair representing power and certain types of people who are intimidated by long hair.


----------



## Yellowflowers (Jul 2, 2006)

godzooki said:
			
		

> I went in to a male stylist for a while at the recommendation of his brother who was my school mate. One day I let him talk me into a small trim y and without saying a word he grabbed my hair and chopped off a huge chunk. I was in shock and sat in the chair in silence. He and his brother who was often there grinned at each other and he proceeded to chop my hair into some funky mushroom bob saying he knew what looked good on me...I never went back to him and avoided his brother who I thought was my friend. I was a jr in high school and too shocked and scared to say anything. They were muslim and he often would put down non muslim women while doing my hair so when he blatantly chopped my hair I was petrified he'd go off on me for not being muslim.
> Now when I hear about male stylist supposedly being better than women I'm a bit jaded.
> As for long haird stylists, they can be just a brutal because they want to be the only one with long hair up in the joint and some get malicious when they see a client making "too much" progress and about to pass them in length.



So sad but true!  I am glad this is be discussed because with enlightenment come the power and the strength to speak up to these butchers. 

FYI,  In order to sue thier ***, you only need two other people who knew the condition of your hair before you went to them.  Better yet take pictures.

While in the stylist chair, casually bring up the subject of someone eles you know who sued a hairdresser for cutting off all of thier hair. Put thier *** on notice


----------



## Yellowflowers (Jul 2, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> By this do you mean black men?  There is something to this and again it goes back to hair representing power and certain types of people who are intimidated by long hair.



Yes I meant the black male.  You are so right about the crowning glory representing power and sensuality.  

I have also seen many women with short hair who are drop dead georgeous, but in the black community if you have long hair you have to deal with the intimidation factor and the haters.


----------



## beyondcute (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL Yep... I done heard it all! People are a trip! They will talk all the junk in the world! And to hear the way they talk about naturals...  My auntie used to own a shop and I woudl sit in and listen to all the lil convos... "Nappy headed b!tch think she all that!" "Naw boo! You cant get that style! You know your hair is TOO dayum nappy for that!" "Oh you need a trim!" *I gto a trim last week* "Well are you tryna tell me how to do my job?!" Ive seen people's hair get LOPPED off and burned purposely. And the funny thing about it is that many of the women just sat there. And then when it was all done they paid...


----------



## punchinella (Jul 2, 2006)

I went to a salon at a dept store once and I was going to see a play later that night so I was pressed for time. The receptionist (a blk girl) set me up with this young black stylist. She kept saying how my ends needed to be trimmed or it wouldn't hold a curl. Well she trimmed and trimmed and... when she was done  Then on top of that she wanted to charge me $25 extra.

By the time I got outside the store the curls had already dropped and she had the nerve to leave one long section of hair hanging there (like it was a reminder).  The hair she cut  did not even touch my shoulder and the piece of hair she left was hanging down to my breast I had to cut that off when I got home.

When I went back to complain the guy told me that she was no longer worked there and then he said I don't even know why they put you with her because everybody knows she don't like to see people with hair longer than hers.


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 2, 2006)

punchinella said:
			
		

> I went to a salon at a dept store once and I was going to see a play later that night so I was pressed for time. The receptionist (a blk girl) set me up with this young black stylist. She kept saying how my ends needed to be trimmed or it wouldn't hold a curl. Well she trimmed and trimmed and... when she was done  Then on top of that she wanted to charge me $25 extra.
> 
> By the time I got outside the store the curls had already dropped and she had the nerve to leave one long section of hair hanging there (like it was a reminder). *The hair she cut  did not even touch my shoulder and the piece of hair she left was hanging down to my breast I had to cut that off when I got home.*
> 
> * When I went back to complain the guy told me that she was no longer worked there and then he said I don't even know why they put you with her because everybody knows she don't like to see people with hair longer than hers.*



Aww man. That's rough.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 2, 2006)

punchinella said:
			
		

> I went to a salon at a dept store once and I was going to see a play later that night so I was pressed for time. The receptionist (a blk girl) set me up with this young black stylist. She kept saying how my ends needed to be trimmed or it wouldn't hold a curl. Well she trimmed and trimmed and... when she was done  Then on top of that she wanted to charge me $25 extra.
> 
> By the time I got outside the store the curls had already dropped and she had the nerve to leave one long section of hair hanging there (like it was a reminder). The hair she cut did not even touch my shoulder and the piece of hair she left was hanging down to my breast I had to cut that off when I got home.
> 
> When I went back to complain the guy told me that she was no longer worked there and then he said I don't even know why they put you with her because everybody knows she don't like to see people with hair longer than hers.



That's a crying shame!  Oh how I wish there were salons out there for women of COLOR who were trying to GROW and MAINTAIN LONG, HEALTHY hair.


----------



## Isis (Jul 2, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> That's a crying shame! Oh how I wish there were salons out there for women of COLOR who were trying to GROW and MAINTAIN LONG, HEALTHY hair.


Sounds like you have a multi-billion dollar idea!!


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 2, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> There isn't anything we can do about how other people feel towards us. It happens in families too as we all know.
> 
> It's only hair but hair does represent power and when some women feel powerless in their lives anyway, they feel intimidated and will hate on someone who appears to have what they want. We're talking about black women here but it happens with all races of women in this society - internal sexism.


ITA!!!!


----------



## JOI (Jul 2, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> That's a crying shame!  Oh how I wish there were salons out there for women of COLOR who were trying to GROW and MAINTAIN LONG, HEALTHY hair.



Thats actually a good Ideal lol, You are definitely on to something. I would love to go to a salon like that lol, I have'nt been to a hair dresser in 10 years. I used to do hair, so I do my own hair and my daughters.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 2, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a multi-billion dollar idea!!



Yeah, it would be nice...reeeaaallll nice.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 2, 2006)

JOI said:
			
		

> Thats actually a good Ideal lol, You are definitely on to something. I would love to go to a salon like that lol, I have'nt been to a hair dresser in 10 years. I used to do hair, so I do my own hair and my daughters.


Yeah, I've heard that there are white salons out here like this.
Sadly, so many of us feel we cant grow long hair...which is probably why this idea has taken off in the past...

We at LHFC are the minority. Im reminded of that every time I try to share hair tips. Many think it's in the genes. EVEN though some of these same women watched me with shoulder length hair all my dang life until 3 years ago...go figure .


----------



## ekomba (Jul 2, 2006)

it reminds me when i just arrived in ny in 98 and went to my friend hairdresser in bk to perm my hair that was already like 10inches plus i had lots of new growth i was excited to see how long my hair was.  so she put the perm and rinsed it then i wanted to touch it she said stop touching it and sat me on the chair but turned it so i couldnt face the mirror and said i needed a trim i said no she said yes with force and proceeded to trim  when she turned back the chair to the mirror i saw with horror all my hair on the floor i only had 3 inches of hair remaining and my whole back was shaven i crieddddd she was like oh dont worry it ll grow back that s the meanest thing after that i decided not to be bothered and kept my hair short and shorter for like 4 years i didnt have enough hair to do weaves or braids. i dont trust stylists anymore i only go for safe styles like braids and weaves where they cant hack my hair no trim for me i havent trimmed in a year and for the first time i m back to the length she cut off finally and i cant wait to be midback in dec and waistlength summer 07 i m be dedicated and do it on my own now that i m empowered to grow, nurture and control my own head!


----------



## ekomba (Jul 2, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> That's a crying shame!  Oh how I wish there were salons out there for women of COLOR who were trying to GROW and MAINTAIN LONG, HEALTHY hair.




That s a great idea but i noticed most stylists hate on long hair as if their life bread is cuts. anyway you have your hair they are more into style doing cuts techniques and always want to do a style on you when you just want something simple gimme healthy long shiny hair, simple styles a bun, ponytail or straight boring style will do, or a wild look that s all i m looking for lol   i m no longer into experimenting cuts if i want to do that i get a weave haha


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 2, 2006)

Is it me or should there be a whole lotta *** whoopin goin on? 

I keep my hair up alot... I don't use heat so it's not always bone straight. This girl in one of my classes was clownin on my hair  (calling it nappy ish, raggedy, trying to clown because I go to class to learn and not be cute trying to pull a man) so I decided to wear it down and flat ironed the next. She could do nothing but sit there and stare. The next day I had it back up and in a bun. I haven't heard her say anything since. I don't understand why we have to be like that. Life is more than that. I am more than this shell and I'm definitely more than my hair. Somebody had a heapin' helpin' of haterade.

I went to an African salon (trying to recycle the dollars) and the stylist said "ohhhhhhhh your hair is longer than miiiiiiiiiiiine. Yall she jacked my junk up. She over processed my hair, left me sitting there while she did someone else's hair. When I told her it was burning she said just a minute longer. My hair came out while she was washing it. It hasn't been the same texture since. She denied doing anything wrong so I left her. The Creator has a way of dealing with people like her. I saw her years later and she said,"oh heyyyyyyyy how are youuuuuuuu" I mean mugged and said I'm good thanks. She just looked at my hair. It was so healthy and shiny she just stared and left. I wanted to knock the hot sauce outta her.


----------



## Much2much41 (Jul 2, 2006)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Is it me or should there be a whole lotta *** whoopin goin on?
> 
> I keep my hair up alot... I don't use heat so it's not always bone straight. This girl in one of my classes was clownin on my hair (calling it nappy ish, raggedy, trying to clown because I go to class to learn and not being cute trying to pull a man) so I decided to wear it down and flat ironed the next. *She could do nothing but sit there and stare*. The next day I had it back up and in a bun. I haven't heard her say anything since.
> 
> Somebody had a heapin' helpin' of haterade.


 
Was this her?:


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 2, 2006)

Much2much41 said:
			
		

> Was this her?:




yup with a side of


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2006)

*This is true and it happens in hispanic and Egytian salons too. Don't thin that if you go to the Dominicans or Egytians for a blow dry or style, they won't cut your hair too short. That happened to me, @ an Egytian place they we agreed on a small 1/8 inch trim, them the stylist a woman, chopped 3 inches off, that put me above BSl when I was @ lower bra strap length, I was pissed, but they were like you're ends are thin and damaged, I'm natural and don't abuse my hair. Since then I've never, ever gone to a salon again and I seriously doubt i ever will, the only ones who listen are the Supercuts, Great clips people but you still have to be very precise and a little agressive as to what you want exactly. I do everything myself now-forget them they just lost many future years of money I would have paid getting my hair styled. *


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 2, 2006)

A healthy hair salon concept could work with a salon and stylists that offer a lot of services. They wouldn't have to depend on overtrimming, crazy amounts of heat and styles that jack up folks' hair. 

There could be stylists there that also do eyebrows, waxes, manicures, pedicures. Basically beauty specialists that each have a couple of skills. That could be a one stop shop for a lot of ladies on a healthy hair quest.


----------



## tgaski2 (Jul 2, 2006)

I just wanted to talk about an experience I had yesterday.  I have 4A hair that has alot of shrinkage.  Yesterday I went to the hair salon my aunt frequents to get a deep conditioner and trim.  I had to comb my hair out first and so it was wet with conditioner when I got to the salon.  Poeple were sitting up in their chairs and leaning out from up under their dryers trying staring at my hair.  Most of the other women in their had long hair.  The shampoo girl comes over and makes this loud rude comment about how my hair would be longer and prettier if I came in more often and let the "do something with it"  I am thinking like what's that supposed to mean.  So it took along time to comb it out.  She's steady complaining about how long it's taking so I politely mentioned it to the stylist who to my suprise gave her a good set down and said she would do me herself.  Two hours later I had a softly curled do that was about six inches long.  The gossipy heifers . . .I mean ladies, in there all want to come over and try to touch my hair and exclaim over how long she made it.  As if she made extra hair grow outta my scalp.  Then they started asking the stylist what in the world she did and can she do it on theirs.  I almost bust my gut when she calmly replied this girl just has that kinda hair.  You can't pay to get this.  Althought the attitudes of the other clients was no suprise as I have experienced the likes before, the stylists professionalism was a welcome suprise.  Just wanted to share


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jul 2, 2006)

My goodness, my eyes were swelling with water reading your experiences and remembering my own horrible experiences with salons/stylists esp overtrimming/cutting (happened to me also, numerous times).I finally got tired of them not listening and doing what they wanted. I doubt that I will ever step foot in a salon again. I havent been to a stylist since around '97. I have been debating on getting a chi and I think I'm going to go ahead and get it soon.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 2, 2006)

Even with stylists you trust you have to be on guard. A relative went to the same stylist for 10 years. Got home after an appointment and discovered a bald spot  The ***** tried to say it was there BEFORE she started. After 10 years of regular visits? Come on!

Every time I think I might want to do to a stylist again they do something to scare me! I will NOT pay someone to bald me again


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 2, 2006)

tenderheaded said:
			
		

> *Even with stylists you trust you have to be on guard.* A relative went to the same stylist for 10 years. Got home after an appointment and discovered a bald spot  The ***** tried to say it was there BEFORE she started. After 10 years of regular visits? Come on!
> 
> Every time I think I might want to do to a stylist again they do something to scare me! I will NOT pay someone to bald me again



I feel ya. I was betrayed by a stylist after 4 years. 
That's what led me to the Internet for my own solutions and eventually to this site!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 2, 2006)

The black woman easily considered the most beautiful woman in the world by black, white, latino and every type of man in between is Halle Berry and she got to that status with short hair!  She has since grown it out but she still looks best with short hair to me.


For men of other races, maybe it is more prevalent that their women have midback length hair, not sure.



			
				Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> Yes I meant the black male.  You are so right about the crowning glory representing power and sensuality.
> 
> I have also seen many women with short hair who are drop dead georgeous, but in the black community if you have long hair you have to deal with the intimidation factor and the haters.


----------



## balisi (Jul 2, 2006)

Hate is everywhere so why should the salon be any different?  It's a sad shame anywhere you find it.  I've experienced more hate from salon patrons than stylists, but as one who could always do my own hair, I didn't frequent salons on a regular basis.

One incident that comes to mind is the time I went to a new salon to have my BSL hair cut into a pixie.  I'd always had long hair and just wanted a serious change, even though everyone who knew me thought I had lost my mind.   I actually went to two other salons before I found someone who was willing to cut my hair.  Well, the stylist I was assigned to made such a production out of cutting "all that hair off."  After she loudly verified that I didn't have a husband who was going to come after her, she happily took her shears out.  She went so far as to feign a climax over the cutting of my hair, basically putting on a show for everyone in the salon.  She said that a long-haired client seeking a short cut is a stylist's dream.

As a stylist myself now, I cannot comprehend the hate and sabotaging anyone's crowing glory, no matter the length or condition. Although many appear to be, not all stylists are scissor happy hatin' heffas.  I believe the type of salon you visit makes a difference, too.  I just don't see that kind of carrying on in the chains and upscale salons.


----------



## sareca (Jul 2, 2006)

The last time I went to the salon (last year) for a rollerset the stylist insisted I needed a touch-up (I was 6 weeks post) and a trim. I politely said "no thanks, I know a trim means 3 inches." She chuckled and said "yeah, that's our little secret, but it's for your own good." WTH? Although, she did a good job w/ the rollerset, after that comment I've never been able to bring myself to go back.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 2, 2006)

I guess if I do ever trust a stylist to give me a trim I'm going to have to be more straight foward and lay down the rules. I want to see EVERY LITTLE PIECE that you trim. And no cutting layers! That's where they get you. "Girl your hair would look so cute with layers! *smirk*, you won't lose any length and it will frame your face perfectly, girl I'm gonna hook you up!" Next thing you know, a whole year of progress down the drain...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 2, 2006)

balisi said:
			
		

> Hate is everywhere so why should the salon be any different? It's a sad shame anywhere you find it. I've experienced more hate from salon patrons than stylists, but as one who could always do my own hair, I didn't frequent salons on a regular basis.
> 
> One incident that comes to mind is the time I went to a new salon to have my BSL hair cut into a pixie. I'd always had long hair and just wanted a serious change, even though everyone who knew me thought I had lost my mind.  I actually went to two other salons before I found someone who was willing to cut my hair. Well, the stylist I was assigned to made such a production out of cutting "all that hair off." After she loudly verified that I didn't have a husband who was going to come after her, she happily took her shears out. She went so far as to feign a climax over the cutting of my hair, basically putting on a show for everyone in the salon. She said that a long-haired client seeking a short cut is a stylist's dream.
> 
> As a stylist myself now, I cannot comprehend the hate and sabotaging anyone's crowing glory, no matter the length or condition. Although many appear to be, not all stylists are scissor happy hatin' heffas. I believe the type of salon you visit makes a difference, too. I just don't see that kind of carrying on in the chains and upscale salons.


 
ITA, there are some awesome stylists out there. Also, I also agree that chain salons and upscale salons aren't as bad. I wonder why? 

I know hate is everywhere, but somehow it just feels so different in a salon. Perhaps it is because someone has control over your hair as opposed to being out and about where folks can hate or admire all they want but can't do anything about it. Also it just feels so weird when people are all up in your head trying to find the tracks. People are more openly rude in a way.


----------



## deejoy (Jul 2, 2006)

I can also relate to overtrimming/scissor happy stylists. I remember I had came back from vacation once and my hair was nearly armpit length. I had split ends but they weren't that bad. When I left out of the salon, I kept thinking I was going crazy because my hair was above shoulder length. From that point on, I just told her not to trim my ends anymore. It got to the point where my dad would call them and tell them not trim my ends either. I was 18 at the time so I unleashed my hair concerns onto him. Now years later, I am at a different salon, and they always ask me if I want a trim, how much they plan to trim, and they give me a mirror and ask me if it's ok. I don't even play that mess now. Shole don't.


----------



## *ElleB (Jul 2, 2006)

punchinella said:
			
		

> I went to a salon at a dept store once and I was going to see a play later that night so I was pressed for time. The receptionist (a blk girl) set me up with this young black stylist. She kept saying how my ends needed to be trimmed or it wouldn't hold a curl. Well she trimmed and trimmed and... when she was done Then on top of that she wanted to charge me $25 extra.
> 
> By the time I got outside the store the curls had already dropped and she had the nerve to leave one long section of hair hanging there (like it was a reminder). The hair she cut did not even touch my shoulder and the piece of hair she left was hanging down to my breast I had to cut that off when I got home.
> 
> When I went back to complain the guy told me that she was no longer worked there and then he said I don't even know why they put you with her because everybody knows she don't like to see people with hair longer than hers.


 
  
OMG, that makes no sense! That is a SHAME!


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 2, 2006)

deejoy said:
			
		

> I can also relate to overtrimming/scissor happy stylists. I remember I had came back from vacation once and my hair was nearly armpit length. I had split ends but they weren't that bad. When I left out of the salon, I kept thinking I was going crazy because my hair was above shoulder length. From that point on, I just told her not to trim my ends anymore. *It got to the point where my dad would call them and tell them not trim my ends either. *I was 18 at the time so I unleashed my hair concerns onto him. Now years later, I am at a different salon, and they always ask me if I want a trim, how much they plan to trim, and they give me a mirror and ask me if it's ok. I don't even play that mess now. Shole don't.


Girl, you got your dad on them!  I shoulda thought of that back in the day!


----------



## Trini"T" (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh my God in HEAVEN!! This thread making me feel something I should not be feeling right now! RedRiot, girl I am mad at you for starting this thread because you just relit the fire inside of me...



> She went so far as to feign a climax over the cutting of my hair, basically putting on a show for everyone in the salon. She said that a long-haired client seeking a short cut is a stylist's dream.


 Look at this nasty ish!! This witch nearly caught an orgasm cutting Balisi's hair. 

I've never been to the ghetto salons you guys have been to, to experience this hateration. The two salons I've been to in my whole life, one of them just had middle-aged West-Indian women so they weren't bad at all. The other one, when I went it was always empty(I went on weekdays around 1pm after skool). Although I didn't have to sit through excess trimming and nasty stares I still received damage that's why I'm so mad.

Oh BTW, I no longer go to "salons".  I do everything by myself.


----------



## inthepink (Jul 2, 2006)

redRiot said:
			
		

> I guess if I do ever trust a stylist to give me a trim I'm going to have to be more straight foward and lay down the rules. I want to see EVERY LITTLE PIECE that you trim. And no cutting layers! That's where they get you. "Girl your hair would look so cute with layers! *smirk*, you won't lose any length and it will frame your face perfectly, girl I'm gonna hook you up!" Next thing you know, a whole year of progress down the drain...



This is exactly what happened to me except I wasn't even told I was getting layers.  I just simply asked for a trim.  A whole year went down the drain which is why my hair this year is the same length is was a year ago.   No more salons for me.  I'm slowly learning to trim my own hair.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 2, 2006)

iiBlackBarbieii said:
			
		

> Oh my God in HEAVEN!! This thread making me feel something I should not be feeling right now! RedRiot, girl I am mad at you for starting this thread because you just relit the fire inside of me...
> 
> Look at this nasty ish!! This witch nearly caught an orgasm cutting Balisi's hair.
> 
> I've never been to the ghetto salons you guys have been to, to experience this hateration. The two salons I've been to in my whole life, one of them just had middle-aged West-Indian women so they weren't bad at all. The other one, when I went it was always empty(I went on weekdays around 1pm after skool). Although I didn't have to sit through excess trimming and nasty stares I still received damage that's why I'm so mad.


 
I am mad at myself! I am still angry about my bang incident! It's good you've never been to these salons. And it isn't just a problem that concerns hair. If you're exceptionally good looking there is at least one person who wants to jack your hair up. It's sad. These are supposed to be professionals. Leave the hood at the door.


----------



## inthepink (Jul 2, 2006)

deejoy said:
			
		

> I can also relate to overtrimming/scissor happy stylists. I remember I had came back from vacation once and my hair was nearly armpit length. I had split ends but they weren't that bad. When I left out of the salon, I kept thinking I was going crazy because my hair was above shoulder length. From that point on, I just told her not to trim my ends anymore. It got to the point where my dad would call them and tell them not trim my ends either. I was 18 at the time so I unleashed my hair concerns onto him. Now years later, I am at a different salon, and they always ask me if I want a trim, how much they plan to trim, and they give me a mirror and ask me if it's ok. I don't even play that mess now. Shole don't.



When my hair was its longest, it's b/c my stylist knew how I felt about trims.  I would always show him how much to trim.  He'd take the first snip and show it to me to get approval before cutting anymore.  Then he'd give me a mirror to watch as he trimmed the back. My hair was the healthiest and longest ever.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 2, 2006)

RedRiot,

Your bang incident makes me so angry!! I mean, really, what in the world makes theses stylists feel that they can just do as "they" please without consulting clients.  AAARRGGHH!!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 2, 2006)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> RedRiot,
> 
> Your bang incident makes me so angry!! I mean, really, what in the world makes theses stylists feel that they can just do as "they" please without consulting clients. AAARRGGHH!!


 
And she had the nerve to throw the hair over her shoulder! She's never done that before!


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 2, 2006)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> RedRiot,
> 
> Your bang incident makes me so angry!! I mean, really, what in the world makes theses stylists feel that they can just do as "they" please without consulting clients. AAARRGGHH!!



OT. SB, I looked at your album the other day. I didn't know you were so pretty!


Some stylists don't know the meaning of customer service. Some of them need something done to their hair they don't want done so they can know how it feels.


----------



## Shatacia (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, this is crazy, Even though I'm from New York, I was raised in the Virgin Islands, and I moved to NY when I was like 15.  I moved with  mid - back length hair.  Ppl used to wonder if my hair was real or not, which to me is stupid because ppl think that just because your black your hair will never grow to be a certain length.  I went to stylists who were super rough with my hair, and I would hair to be damn but can you be a little easier with the comb please cause I'm tenderheaded, I might as well have been talking to the wall.  I have been to scissor happy stylists and to stylists who didnt give a s*&t about ur, but how to make it drop off.  My hair started to break because of the lack of care that I was receiving from it seemed like every stylist I went to.  And whats sad is that I never really knew it at the time.  Because i was ignorant about hair care.  I let my aunt relax my fine textured hair and she used Super Hawaiian silky and my hair was a thing of the past, I had to cut it neck length.  Fast forward to the present I'm 23 now, and I have hair that is almost to my bra-strap and it is healthier and looks way better than it ever did.  I've learned so much about my hair and how to take care of it from this  board, and I'm grateful for all the help.   even though I still go to a salon its a salon that I trust, and for haters they can kiss my you know what.  It feels so good to say that.  Instead of ppl hating why can't they just say I like your hair what is your hair regimen ??


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 2, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> OT. SB, I looked at your album the other day. *I didn't know you were so pretty!*
> 
> 
> Some stylists don't know the meaning of customer service. Some of them need something done to their hair they don't want done so they can know how it feels.


Lawd the girl is Gawwwgeous! Sorry to add to calling you out. It's all Candice's fault, lol...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 2, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Lawd the girl is Gawwwgeous! Sorry to add to calling you out. It's all Candice's fault, lol...


 
I had to go check this out for myself. And !


----------



## Aquamarie (Jul 2, 2006)

This is horrible. I can't believe how jealous women can be. It reminds of a hair dresser I saw for 3+ years. It seemed like every time I would get some length she would chop it off. I was young and dumb. Everyone kept telling me she was too scissor happy but I just thought she knew what she was doing. I finally figured that she really didn't know what she was doing because I was seeing her twice a month for more then three years and my hair was as short if not shorter then when I started.  

After my first year of doing my hair on my own I grew and maintained 4-5 inches of length. 
And now that I'm reading this I realize that it probably was on purpose  and she's just another hater ...  . Sorry but it's just infuriating to see this. Why are some women like this? I'm not all that but I've dealt with haters all my life; I think most women have, and it's ridiculous. I was raised to make my mother proud, and now that I'm older to make myself proud, so I don't hate on people b/c I worry about my darn myself.


----------



## Aquamarie (Jul 2, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> OT. SB, I looked at your album the other day. I didn't know you were so pretty!
> 
> BTW. SB you are gorgeous. Keep on growing and really give them haters something to hate about  .


----------



## lthomas1 (Jul 2, 2006)

This is why I stop going to salons.  I would recommend that you try to find a long hair salon.  They cater to long hair.  There are some around or make sure you talk to the stylist before they start on your hair.  If anything seems shady get out of the chair and leave.  Don't let them ruin your hard work! Let them know you mean business!  You have every right to be picky about how you want your hair done.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 2, 2006)

This is why I only go to salons if I have to. I prefer to mess up my own hair, thank u very much!


----------



## VelvetRain (Jul 2, 2006)

atlien11 said:
			
		

> Girl, hair haters are everywhere! There should be a post titled: Hair Hate all up at work!! Those women ( i call them vultures) at work just sit in the lunch area and talk about everybody walkin by. They had a bet going whether my hair was mine are not and them heffas was all pissy about the fact that it was!  Trust no one.


 

I get the same thing. _If one more person asks if my hair is all mine they will be in a pissing match with me. _For god's sake worry about what's on your own damn head or the lack of. Why you all up in mine. It stupid and pathetic.


----------



## Koffie (Jul 2, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> The stylist I have gone to shows you how much she is trimming off with her fingers and asks if you agree or want more or less.  She then proceeds.  Again, she only trimmed my daughter's hair so she lets me see what she is doing explicity and transparently.  Also, the salon is a Christian salon and they play nothing but gospel music and sometimes break out with the Word up in there!  Glory.



Hallelujah! Thats what I am talking about. 

I go to the same type of salon down here in Texas.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 2, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> it reminds me when i just arrived in ny in 98 and went to my friend hairdresser in bk to perm my hair that was already like 10inches plus i had lots of new growth i was excited to see how long my hair was. so she put the perm and rinsed it then i wanted to touch it *she said stop touching it and sat me on the chair but turned it so i couldnt face the mirror and said i needed a trim i said no she said yes with force and proceeded to trim  when she turned back the chair to the mirror i saw with horror all my hair on the floor i only had 3 inches of hair remaining and my whole back was shaven i crieddddd she was like oh dont worry it ll grow back* that s the meanest thing after that i decided not to be bothered and kept my hair short and shorter for like 4 years i didnt have enough hair to do weaves or braids. i dont trust stylists anymore i only go for safe styles like braids and weaves where they cant hack my hair no trim for me i havent trimmed in a year and for the first time i m back to the length she cut off finally and i cant wait to be midback in dec and waistlength summer 07 i m be dedicated and do it on my own now that i m empowered to grow, nurture and control my own head!


 
OMG I am horrified.  What a B****!!!  This makes me want to take a flight, find her and kick her behind from the east coast to the west coast where I live, and back to the east coast again!  Ooooh I am so mad just thinking about this.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 2, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> You have to ask what is considered a trim b/c many salons charge more for a CUT vs. a TRIM so I ask. For the salons I take my 4-year old daughter to for trims, a trim is 1 inch or LESS. That is $20 bucks so I take her every 9 months for a 1-inch trim.


 
I declare, reading this and other parts of this truly made me appreciate my stylist.  She doesn't do anything but trim my hair but she does it well.  I may graduate to let her do some other things (i.e. a roller set occasionally).  She has truly earned my trust.  I used to measure my hair before and after I went to the shop. She trims exactly 1/4 of an inch...nothing more and nothing less.  I go on an as needed basis and she only charges me $5.00 but because I appreciate her so I give her a nice tip.  One day, she was on vacation and I almost went to someone else on an impulse (don't ask).  I am so glad that I had a second thought and had it quickly.  Only God knows what kind of person I would have had access to my hair!  I will not be going to anyone else.  I came home and did a 'search and seize" trim and called it a day.  Turned out I didn't have as many splits as I thought and my over all hair is even all over (as even as it can get for someone who's  hair grows in layers. Just a reminder ladies...think before you sit in the chair.  It is crucial.


----------



## Blu217 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ya know, my stylists have always had great heads of hair--my current one has a head full of thick, long hair all her own. She's got no hair envy, knows that "trim" means TRIM and really understands when I say I'm growing mine out. 

It's like the saying "Don't trust a skinny cook..." Get a stylist with some long hair she had to grow and care for and watch that empathy flow!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 2, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist? I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that? Do they hate as well? I would not think so but ya never know.


 
Yes. I WANTED a haircut but the stylist said it couldn't be done on my hair after the fact. When I got home and combed the curls out my hair it jacked. It was cut unevenly and raggedly to the point where I couldn't wear my hair straight or just  simply bumped under. This man was straight so he wasn't jealous. It was New Year's Eve and he had plans. His plans were busted 'cause he had too many clients at the last minute. So he took his frustrations out on my hair.


----------



## FineChyna (Jul 2, 2006)

wow this thread made me VERY VERY sad. i know people could be nasty but not THIS bad. my goodness

i know when i used to get my hair braided the stylist asked me why i wanted braids cause i had long hair. (to me my hair is not long at all) anyway i look around and all the people sitting in the chair don't have much hair from all the frying and overprocessing. for some reason by the end of the style the woman was RIPPING out my hair. i never went back nor did i tip her

i also remember my cousin who had bra strap hair and she went to get a perm and came back with shoulder length hair. the stylist told her all her ends were split and she needed to cut them, before my cousin could fully answer the women started chopping away. if that wasn't hatred i don't know what is. she ended up keeping her hair short after that incident

i rarly go to the salon because no one knows what they are doing with natural hair for the most part. even the dominican salon leaves a lot to be desired. the only good thing i can say about them is that they understand what a trim is and don't seem to have problems with long hair. i see alot of long hair women of all races coming out of there. they just lacked knowledge in what to do with 3C or 4b type hair.


----------



## sareca (Jul 2, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> OMG I am horrified. What a B****!!! This makes me want to take a flight, find her and kick her behind from the east coast to the west coast where I live, and back to the east coast again! Ooooh I am so mad just thinking about this.



I'm with you.  I had to stop reading these 'cause I was gettin' seriously p/o'd.


----------



## jasmin (Jul 3, 2006)

So sad and pathetic.  When I went to a salon I would look for salons with clients with long hair and be happy to see it.  I just don't understand people.  I love to see black women with long hair.


----------



## hairspan (Jul 3, 2006)

ITA, i have a white beautician and when i come from the shampoo bowl and my hair is very curly and long i get the same looks while all the black stylist came over by us talking.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jul 3, 2006)

This is one of the reasons why I don't go to salons.


----------



## good2uuuu (Jul 3, 2006)

See. Now i know for sure that when I decide to go to a salon, I will be going to a white one. I am not going through that mess.

I can think of only one really bad experience in collage. Now this girl was my best friends roomate and a licensed stylist. I had been going to her for various things, weaves, etc. Well we all knew she had emotional issues, but that was never an issue. until one day. I wanted a layered bob with the hair framing my face. The style would have had my hair brow length in the front and shoulder length in the back. I even showed her the picture. Well, wouldn't you know that I left that salon with about a 1/4 inch on the sides and about an inch on top? I was tooooooo heated! And this was done right before I had to have my picture taken for Ebony! (I was Miss UNCF for my school that year). What made it even worse was the fact that I had put on some weight over the yeardue to doing slimfats and loosing 30 lbs over the summer, then going back to eating like normal during the school year) anyway, I was not only shaved, I was chunky as heck, and a short cut really shows off a plump face. 

I'm getting angry all over again just thinking about it


----------



## Lucia (Jul 3, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> it reminds me when i just arrived in ny in 98 and went to my friend hairdresser in bk to perm my hair that was already like 10inches plus i had lots of new growth i was excited to see how long my hair was. so she put the perm and rinsed it then i wanted to touch it she said stop touching it and sat me on the chair but turned it so i couldnt face the mirror and said i needed a trim i said no she said yes with force and proceeded to trim  when she turned back the chair to the mirror i saw with horror all my hair on the floor i only had 3 inches of hair remaining and my whole back was shaven i crieddddd she was like oh dont worry it ll grow back that s the meanest thing after that i decided not to be bothered and kept my hair short and shorter for like 4 years i didnt have enough hair to do weaves or braids. i dont trust stylists anymore i only go for safe styles like braids and weaves where they cant hack my hair no trim for me i havent trimmed in a year and for the first time i m back to the length she cut off finally and i cant wait to be midback in dec and waistlength summer 07 i m be dedicated and do it on my own now that i m empowered to grow, nurture and control my own head!


 
That's terrible there's no excuse for that, and they really think they have a right. One day these stylists are going to get a beat down, cause they will mess ewith the wrong person.


----------



## Starian (Jul 3, 2006)

This thread is making me angry, and sad moreso. That's why I don't think I could ever go to another salon...I've been fortunate enough not to have my hair butchered by a stylist (they were all obssessed with long hair, and in their minds, if my hair was long, they could brag about how they have magical fingers or some **** like that), but I don't want to go to a salon and have another experience.

Besides, San Antonio doesn't really have any good black stylists, and I wouldn't trust one of the Mexican ladies for anything. I went to Walmart and I asked her if they did relaxers. She looked so confused, like she didn't know what I was talking about. Then she spoke in Spanish to another stylist and she said "Yes, I do. Not today though, eh?" I smiled to myself and said "No, not today." and under my breath I said "And not tommorow, or the day after, or next year, either..."  

So my mother will continue to do my relaxers until she gets arthritus, or until she refuses. Then I will probably have to go natural, because ya'll scared me with this thread.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2006)

man, there's a serious hater epidemic out there. why can't these stupid b*tches  just be happy for you? before i educated myself about my hair, i used to stare in awe at black women with long hair. i never felt the need to say rude comments about their hair. i always asked them for advice on how to grow my hair like that. i never saw the point of hating. it's just a waste of energy.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jul 3, 2006)

*I just don't get it.  When i used to go to the salons and see women with long, beautiful hair I would be in awe and tell them how beautiful it was. 

When I was about 12 I went to a stylist to have my hair touched up and ends trimmed.  I was new a new client for her and this was in the mall.  Well, when I went in my hair was several inches below my shoulders all around.  She kept me away from the mirror and kept clipping, before washing, after washing, after drying and aftre the style.  When i left that place my hair was about two inches long all over like Eva Pickford but a little shorter    I feel distressed just writing this and people always think I am exaggerating b/c it sounds absurd.   *


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 3, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I just don't get it. When i used to go to the salons and see women with long, beautiful hair I would be in awe and tell them how beautiful it was. *
> 
> *When I was about 12 I went to a stylist to have my hair touched up and ends trimmed. I was new a new client for her and this was in the mall. Well, when I went in my hair was several inches below my shoulders all around. She kept me away from the mirror and kept clipping, before washing, after washing, after drying and aftre the style. When i left that place my hair was about two inches long all over like Eva Pickford but a little shorter I feel distressed just writing this and people always think I am exaggerating b/c it sounds absurd.  *


 
I am so sorry this happened to you! This makes my heart ache...


----------



## Lucia (Jul 3, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> This thread is making me angry, and sad moreso. That's why I don't think I could ever go to another salon*...I've been fortunate enough not to have my hair butchered by a stylist (they were all obssessed with long hair, and in their minds, if my hair was long, they could brag about how they have magical fingers or some **** like that),* but I don't want to go to a salon and have another experience.
> 
> Besides, San Antonio doesn't really have any good black stylists, and I wouldn't trust one of the Mexican ladies for anything. I went to Walmart and I asked her if they did relaxers. She looked so confused, like she didn't know what I was talking about. Then she spoke in Spanish to another stylist and she said "Yes, I do. Not today though, eh?" I smiled to myself and said "No, not today." and under my breath I said "And not tommorow, or the day after, or next year, either..."
> 
> So my mother will continue to do my relaxers until she gets arthritus, or until she refuses. Then I will probably have to go natural, *because ya'll scared me with this thread*.


 
*The worst thing is that as bad and horrific these stories are I KNOW stylists will do this to you men and women alike so don't sleep, learn how to do your own hair yourself. 
That would get them clients lining up for appointment to see them, why don't they get it, their hate and jealousy  is destroying their ability to make bank-DUH*


----------



## JewelleNY (Jul 3, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I am so sorry this happened to you! This makes my heart ache...


*Thanks, writing that brought back so many memories for me   I remember not wanting to go to school the next day and my mom making me.  She even joked that I looked like a Jewish boy    which may have been funny at another time but not then.   It was a new school in a new state and the kids stared terribly.  I couldn't bear going to classes so I stayed in the bbathroom all day and then said I was sick and stayed in the nurse' office until it was time to leave.  I felt embarrassed that i cared so much about my hair but I was so humiliated.  I have a high forehead and I didn't even have enough hair for bangs. 
Ok, I do feel a little better getting that off my chest and hearing that other people had similar experiences.  Maybe one day we could create a LHCF salon chain full of caring staff who want healthy hair for their patrons *


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 3, 2006)

I once had a stylist "trim" 4 inches off my "ends".  She used to do my hair in high school and always kept it CUT in a healthy little bob. (I wanted it to grow but she cut it regularly)  

Anyway, she had never seen me with longer hair because I had been living in another city for years before I came to her again.  I went to her for a trim and deep conditioning....this chick.....I went from below shoulder length to my hair not even touching where my neck and shoulders meet.  She insisted my ends were "damaged".  

Oddly enough, I'd been wearing a lot of braid-outs and my hair was thriving without me realizing that the braid-outs were helping.  So, I didn't realize my ends weren't unhealthy. (I was clueless and trusted my stylist implicitly....she'd been doing my hair off and on for over 10 years)  Anyway, this last year, as an LHCF member is the first year I've been able to get that length back and surpass that as well.  The cut was 5 years ago.


----------



## FeelinIt (Jul 3, 2006)

Lucia said:
			
		

> *This is true and it happens in hispanic and Egytian salons too. Don't thin that if you go to the Dominicans or Egytians for a blow dry or style, they won't cut your hair too short. That happened to me, @ an Egytian place they we agreed on a small 1/8 inch trim, them the stylist a woman, chopped 3 inches off, that put me above BSl when I was @ lower bra strap length, I was pissed, but they were like you're ends are thin and damaged, I'm natural and don't abuse my hair. Since then I've never, ever gone to a salon again and I seriously doubt i ever will, the only ones who listen are the Supercuts, Great clips people but you still have to be very precise and a little agressive as to what you want exactly. I do everything myself now-forget them they just lost many future years of money I would have paid getting my hair styled. *



I have to agree re: supercuts.  It's the only place I will let cut my hair.  I've gotten trims there several times and it always look thicker and longer when they are done.  Great job they do.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 3, 2006)

FeelinIt said:
			
		

> I have to agree re: supercuts. It's the only place I will let cut my hair. I've gotten trims there several times and it always look thicker and longer when they are done. Great job they do.


 
I have to agree as well! When I am at school (i go to a predominately white univ) I only let this woman at the campus haircutting place trim my ends. All of my friends think I'm crazy to go there but she has being schooled specifically for cutting hair and I've seen how meticulous she is. Plus, she thinks that my hair is so "delicate" so she is wonderfully careful and does exactly what I ask. It takes her about 15 minutes to slowly tip off my ends..compared to the 30 second chop i used to get in high school.


----------



## Starian (Jul 3, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *Thanks, writing that brought back so many memories for me I remember not wanting to go to school the next day and my mom making me. She even joked that I looked like a Jewish boy which may have been funny at another time but not then. It was a new school in a new state and the kids stared terribly. I couldn't bear going to classes so I stayed in the bbathroom all day and then said I was sick and stayed in the nurse' office until it was time to leave. I felt embarrassed that i cared so much about my hair but I was so humiliated. I have a high forehead and I didn't even have enough hair for bangs. *
> *Ok, I do feel a little better getting that off my chest and hearing that other people had similar experiences. Maybe one day we could create a LHCF salon chain full of caring staff who want healthy hair for their patrons *


 
This is why I am seriously considering going to beauty school.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 3, 2006)

caribeandiva said:
			
		

> man, there's a serious hater epidemic out there. why can't these stupid b*tches just be happy for you? *before i educated myself about my hair, i used to stare in awe at black women with long hair. i never felt the need to say rude comments about their hair. i always asked them for advice on how to grow my hair like that.* i never saw the point of hating. it's just a waste of energy.


 
Me too!  Yeah I might have stared in awe but never gave nasty looks or comments.  I have always been very complimentary to people who had what I admired and desired.  Some people just have jealous, mean hearts.  LOL evil heifers!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 3, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I just don't get it. When i used to go to the salons and see women with long, beautiful hair I would be in awe and tell them how beautiful it was. *
> 
> *When I was about 12 I went to a stylist to have my hair touched up and ends trimmed. I was new a new client for her and this was in the mall. Well, when I went in my hair was several inches below my shoulders all around. She kept me away from the mirror and kept clipping, before washing, after washing, after drying and aftre the style. When i left that place my hair was about two inches long all over like Eva Pickford but a little shorter I feel distressed just writing this and people always think I am exaggerating b/c it sounds absurd.  *


 
Okay, I cannot read one more of these stories.  I'm so sorry this happened to you Jewelle.  I wish she could see you now!  I set my daughters down again, especially my teenager, and reiterated that she should not let anyone turn her away from the mirror when styling her hair and that they must show her how much they want to cut, get her permission first, and let her see them cutting.  She was like yeah I'm gonna be like only cut this much (pinches about a 1/4 of an inch) and if you cut more I'm not paying you!


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna go too 

I wanna teach girls about their hair.. and their momma's too

I saw a girl in walmart and I wanted to tell her momma , shame on you, that babies hair should not be ate up like that... hair relaxed and she had split ends at appox 9 years old...



			
				Starian said:
			
		

> This is why I am seriously considering going to beauty school.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jul 3, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Okay, I cannot read one more of these stories.  I'm so sorry this happened to you Jewelle.  I wish she could see you now!  I set my daughters down again, especially my teenager, and reiterated that she should not let anyone turn her away from the mirror when styling her hair and that they must show her how much they want to cut, get her permission first, and let her see them cutting.  She was like yeah I'm gonna be like only cut this much (pinches about a 1/4 of an inch) and if you cut more I'm not paying you!


*Hey Hopeful, definitely tell your daughters this at an early age because I was so shy and didn't feel comfortable addressing an adult like that.  I really didn't know how to speak up for myself.  But if your daughter is already saying that than she she do well at her visits *


----------



## GoGoChik (Jul 4, 2006)

I learned about this "hair hate" at a young age. Whenever I went to the salon and the stylist unbraided my 30 braids , which were long and thick,  all the women in the salon would just stare me down and give me looks. Then I heard the comments "girl that's TOO much hair" and "don't worry when you get older you won't have all that hair." Just hatin' on a 10 year old. I only went to the hair salon once a year, but when I did go, my mom stood right BEHIND the stylist. She made sure the stylist didn't cut ANYTHING and made sure she didn't pull that trick of using a rattail comb on wet hair either.   For the most part my mom did my hair until I went off to college.  Now, her vision isn't as good so I had my share of "trims" by "hair stylists". But, thanks to LHCF, I'm back on track.

But, I remember one time I was at the stylist and this 12 year old girl came in and she got her hair pressed and it was midback, uber-thick hair. The stylists in the salon were telling her how she needed to cut all that hair off.  I told the girl her hair was beautiful and that she should keep her hair.


----------



## Stylepink (Jul 4, 2006)

All of these stories are so sad! I've been there too. I used to drive two hours to see this fool woman who did my hair (b-4 LHCF educated me) and she would over process me, cut off all of my new growth and burn my scalp! My hair was barely past my neck! That was 4 years ago and thank God I finally found a stylist that called herself a long hair stylist and was albe to start me on my journey of healthy hair growth. Then i found LHCF and now my hair is at BSL.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jul 4, 2006)

I sat here and read thru all 10 pages of these stories. It makes me feel like  I dont understand these women. The stylist especially need a  for the way they act. They act as though the hair on your head is thier own personal property and they can do with it what they want.  I have been blessed in the past to never have experienced any hating like that from a stylist. All the stylists cut off 1/4 of an inch only when I asked for it and only when they saw I needed it. I remember when my hair was BSL and I wanted to cut it in the Halle Berry stlye. My stylist was livid and refused to do it. Only after much begging and pleading did she do it and begrudgingly at that.  Now that I am natural I havent set foot inside a solon becasue I am afraid that the stylist will not know what they are doing with natural hair. I was going to be adventerous and go to an african solon here in Charleston to get some box braids with my own hair. I called to get a price and check this: the fool asked me how long my hair was. I told him I didnt really know becasue its natural and he told me to come in and let the girls look at it and *then* they can tell me how much they will charge. I was like "AHHHH.......... NO!" I smelled rip off and attitude all the way thru the phone. Thats the main reason why I just style my own hair and my daughters too. They tend to want to charge natural heads more. Why??? I dont know. But I digress. My advise to you all who go get a trim is to to tell your stylist *"Give me a TRIM and only a TRIM! If you give me a haircut YOU WONT GET PAID!!!!! *That should whip them into shape!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 4, 2006)

Also ask them to define a trim (how much is cut 1/4 inch, 1/8, 1 inch, etc.) BEFORE they get started and then have them show you specifically on a piece of YOUR OWN HAIR how much they plan to trim off.  Shoot, my girl brings her digital camera in the salon and has the stylist take before and after pictures.  

I know here in Maryland salons do charge more to work with either a.) long hair - they each define what is long in their book and b.) natural hair b/c if the person wants a straight style it is going to take more work to get it straight than someone with chemically altered and straightened hair.  More time = more money to them I can't blame them.  I want to get paid for my time as well.


Be careful ladies and do not think everyone is like this.  There are some great stylists out there - you just have to seek them out and not be cheap when you find someone you trust!



			
				naturallady said:
			
		

> I sat here and read thru all 10 pages of these stories. It makes me feel like  I dont understand these women. The stylist especially need a  for the way they act. They act as though the hair on your head is thier own personal property and they can do with it what they want.  I have been blessed in the past to never have experienced any hating like that from a stylist. All the stylists cut off 1/4 of an inch only when I asked for it and only when they saw I needed it. I remember when my hair was BSL and I wanted to cut it in the Halle Berry stlye. My stylist was livid and refused to do it. Only after much begging and pleading did she do it and begrudgingly at that.  Now that I am natural I havent set foot inside a solon becasue I am afraid that the stylist will not know what they are doing with natural hair. I was going to be adventerous and go to an african solon here in Charleston to get some box braids with my own hair. I called to get a price and check this: the fool asked me how long my hair was. I told him I didnt really know becasue its natural and he told me to come in and let the girls look at it and *then* they can tell me how much they will charge. I was like "AHHHH.......... NO!" I smelled rip off and attitude all the way thru the phone. Thats the main reason why I just style my own hair and my daughters too. They tend to want to charge natural heads more. Why??? I dont know. But I digress. My advise to you all who go get a trim is to to tell your stylist *"Give me a TRIM and only a TRIM! If you give me a haircut YOU WONT GET PAID!!!!! *That should whip them into shape!


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jul 4, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I just don't get it. When i used to go to the salons and see women with long, beautiful hair I would be in awe and tell them how beautiful it was. *
> 
> *When I was about 12 I went to a stylist to have my hair touched up and ends trimmed. I was new a new client for her and this was in the mall. Well, when I went in my hair was several inches below my shoulders all around. She kept me away from the mirror and kept clipping, before washing, after washing, after drying and aftre the style. When i left that place my hair was about two inches long all over like Eva Pickford but a little shorter I feel distressed just writing this and people always think I am exaggerating b/c it sounds absurd.  *


 
 *This post shocked the heck out of me. I am so sorry for this. How could an adult hate on a 12 year-old? That is just pathetic.  *


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jul 4, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I just don't get it. When i used to go to the salons and see women with long, beautiful hair I would be in awe and tell them how beautiful it was. *
> 
> *When I was about 12 I went to a stylist to have my hair touched up and ends trimmed. I was new a new client for her and this was in the mall. Well, when I went in my hair was several inches below my shoulders all around. She kept me away from the mirror and kept clipping, before washing, after washing, after drying and aftre the style. When i left that place my hair was about two inches long all over like Eva Pickford but a little shorter I feel distressed just writing this and people always think I am exaggerating b/c it sounds absurd.  *


 
Awww, I'm sorry that happened to you! I can totally relate.  

When I was 16, I wanted my hair cut really short (the length was probaly chin length at the time), and I wanted it cut even shorter, to look like how Lisa Bonet's hair looked in the second season of the Cosby Show (or Prince's hair in the "Raspberry Berry" video, they were both the exact same haircut! They were both very short, maybe above the ear.)  

I went to the JC Penney Salon and they gave me this gay black man to do my hair (Kevin was his name.)  He did NOT know what he was doing, even when I showed him a picture of what I wanted.  He snipped here and there, and when he was done, I had a hairstyle on my head I could NOT explain, even to this day, other than I had strands of hair sticking up here and there, and it was UUUGLY!  It was ghetto fabulous before ghetto fabulous became a household name!  I felt awful and wanted to cry, and too shy and intimidated to speak up for myself too, so I felt helpless.

My older sister came to pick me up and saw the mess on my head, she got all on his case about why my hair looked so jacked up (bless her heart.)  He had the nerve to get indignant and said that my hair was too short for the hairstyle I wanted (um, yeah.)  If that was the case, why didn't he tell me that in the first place before jacking my hair up? The bottom line is that he did not know how to do the hairstyle, and when confronted, he wanted to put the blame on a 16 year old.

Anyhoo, he ended up bumping the ends and making it look more presentable, but I never went back to that poor excuse of a hair dresser again.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 4, 2006)

RedRiot you really hit a nerve girl!  This thread just hit 100 posts!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 4, 2006)

godzooki said:
			
		

> I envy those who self perm.


Me too! If I could self-perm, u would never see me in a hair salon, except for when I wanted my hair cut into a style. Even then, I wouldn't go to a black or a dominican salon. I would go to someone who specializes in cutting and could give me the latest look.  Self-relaxing is my goal.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 4, 2006)

After reading this thread, I now understand why my mother would get her hair done first a few times before she would let them touch our hair.  I was lucky that she was able to find beauticians (with nice hair, mind you) who wanted to help out hair grow long.  I got lucky once more on my own, but I was just tired of getting it done, so I stopped.  We need to find the good ones out there, praising them, and quit that "being respectfully quiet" crap.  Maybe we should invite the good ones here so they can increase their knowledge.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 4, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> RedRiot you really hit a nerve girl! This thread just hit 100 posts!


 
Tell me about it! I had no idea that so many other women have had similar experiences at salons!!!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 4, 2006)

I just hung out w/ my girl in DC who owned a salon in Morrow, GA and I mentioned the phenomenon of women/stylists cutting customer's hair simply b/c they had long hair.   She agreed and said YES that is very prevalent b/c she had a stylist like that in her salon who she had to FIRE!

She said they do it out of envy OR to make the client dependent on them for upkeep of their stylish cut to guarantee their money every other week!  She said it indeed is a thing w/ some stylist who do make it a practice of trying to cut everyone's hair off b/c they do not want them to have long hair!  I am sooooooooooooo astonished!  Who knew!?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jul 4, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> She said they do it out of envy OR to make the client dependent on them for upkeep of their stylish cut to guarantee their money every other week!  She said it indeed is a thing w/ some stylist who do make it a practice of trying to cut everyone's hair off b/c they do not want them to have long hair!


So sad...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 4, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> I just hung out w/ my girl in DC who owned a salon in Morrow, GA and I mentioned the phenomenon of women/stylists cutting customer's hair simply b/c they had long hair. She agreed and said YES that is very prevalent b/c she had a stylist like that in her salon who she had to FIRE!
> 
> She said they do it out of envy OR to make the client dependent on them for upkeep of their stylish cut to guarantee their money every other week! She said it indeed is a thing w/ some stylist who do make it a practice of trying to cut everyone's hair off b/c they do not want them to have long hair! I am sooooooooooooo astonished! Who knew!?


 
Aaahaa! I knew something was fishy about the 3 inch "trims"! There are many black women who would love the have long hair, you would think that stylists would jump at the opportunity to provide this to their clients. That would boost their reputation and bring in the big bucks. But then again I've realized that shorter hair styles definitely have the potential to take more upkeep. More upkeep=constant big bucks. Helping clients grow long hair=big bucks in the beginning, yet once they learn the techniques and their hair reaches a certain length, they might go independent. Look at the money stylists would lose on weaves, curled short styles topped with spritz, etc...Seems like it definitely goes beyond envy...


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 9, 2006)

AND I found out this happens with MEN too.  Men claim they go to the barber, say they want a little off the top, and they cut TOO much off the top.  Now the men I know say, cut the sides.  They go home and cut off their own top.  It's everywhere!


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Jul 10, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> OMG I am horrified.  What a B****!!!  This makes me want to take a flight, find her and kick her behind from the east coast to the west coast where I live, and back to the east coast again!  Ooooh I am so mad just thinking about this.



Not only that, but I'd go BACK to that stylist and say :"Remember ME? You chopped off all my hair, and now, it's all grown back longer than YOURS!"  And I'd flash my hair in her face by doin' a "white girl toss"...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 10, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> AND I found out this happens with MEN too. Men claim they go to the barber, say they want a little off the top, and they cut TOO much off the top. Now the men I know say, cut the sides. They go home and cut off their own top. It's everywhere!


 
Men hatin' on men too? In the barber shop? What is this world coming to?


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Jul 10, 2006)

You see, That's the exact reason why I do my OWN hair, relaxer treatments and all.  No, I'm not a professional, but as far as I'm concerned, if my hair is gonna get damaged, or even fall out, it's gonna be on MY terms and no one else's.  Back when my hair was 3" long with bald spots nobody cared to give me advice, or help with my hair. Even stylists didn't care to help me. Now that it's BSL, when I go with my cousin to get her hair done, they ask if I want a trim and I'm short with them and say "No thanks".   They wanna get pissy with me b/c I refuse but hey, where was everyone at when I was struggling?  Nobody wanted anything to do wth me then, but now that I've done the hard work of growing it, now everyone wants to "play" in my hair.  Fat chance!


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 10, 2006)

An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> *Back when my hair was 3" long with bald spots nobody cared to give me advice, or help with my hair. Even stylists didn't care to help me. Now that it's BSL, when I go with my cousin to get her hair done, they ask if I want a trim and I'm short with them and say "No thanks".   They wanna get pissy with me b/c I refuse but hey, where was everyone at when I was struggling?  Nobody wanted anything to do wth me then, but now that I've done the hard work of growing it, now everyone wants to "play" in my hair.  Fat chance*!




I feel you on this entire post!  And, congratulations on going from 3" to brastrap!  That's HUGE!  It really pisses me off that noone has any holla when they SEE your hair needs help and then, when it's doing well, they want to come along and cut it all off.   Ever since my last 4 inch "trim" back in 2001, I have not allowed not one heiffer to touch my hair.  I do my own color.  Do my own dusting or trimming.  Do my own touchups.  Do my own special occassion styling.  I tried letting my mother give me flat twists once for a twist out and even SHE was too rough IMHO.  I treat and protect my hair like a newborn infant now and it's thriving because of it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 10, 2006)

An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> Not only that, but I'd go BACK to that stylist and say :"Remember ME? You chopped off all my hair, and now, it's all grown back longer than YOURS!"  And I'd flash my hair in her face by doin' a "white girl toss"...




lmao Get out of my head!! I soooooooo want to do this to the ***** that jacked my grass up years ago. My texture hasn't been the same since.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 15, 2007)

Bumping because this is a really good thread.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 15, 2007)

It's just a matter of people wanting what they don't have. You know how much hair is valued in the black community. If you have long hair, it's like you're in an elite group.


----------



## santia (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard sooooo many, too many horror stories about "Hate all up in the Salon"

My thing is that I want everyone in the salon to have healthy, gorgeous hair. That means they know what they're doing. This is the very 1st salon (Dominican) that I go to and they respect my wishes i.e cool rinses, low heat settings when doing a blowout.
They don't stress me out about getting a relaxer or blowdrying bone straight. I spoke with the owner a long time ago and told her what I was looking for in a salon. She and her workers have honored everything.

Now as for those venom spewing heffas  they need to step their game up. Instead of worrying about someone elses head of healthy, long hair, they should focus on getting their hair to that level.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 15, 2007)

santia said:
			
		

> Now as for those venom spewing heffas  they need to step their game up. Instead of worrying about someone elses head of healthy, long hair, *they should focus on getting their hair to that level*.



So true but too much like right


----------



## santia (Apr 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> So true but too much like right



You're right about that but come on. A salon is what you make it. It's like a team if you're giving 50% and the salon is giving less than that you have no wins. People need to KNOW what they want & expect from a salon. ASK QUESTIONS!!!!!  

I know one thing I'm the one who would grab that ***** by the throat or throw a cart of rollers on someone


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 15, 2007)

santia said:
			
		

> You're right about that but come on. A salon is what you make it. It's like a team if you're giving 50% and the salon is giving less than that you have no wins. People need to KNOW what they want & expect from a salon. ASK QUESTIONS!!!!!
> 
> *I know one thing I'm the one who would grab that ***** by the throat or throw a cart of rollers on someone *


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 15, 2007)

Interesting thread. Not only does the hate happen inside the salon, it also happens *outside* as well. But I don't like black hair salons. Maybe I just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## Nella (Apr 15, 2007)

This is sad and you are right this happens everyday in salons. I don't understand why but, it isn't right and they should treat their clients with much better service and respect for their hair.


----------



## Maynard (Apr 15, 2007)

Just wanted to contribute....

I went to Aveda hair school about a week ago for a DC and trim(what was I thinking?). When I got in the chair, I asked her how much she typically cuts when she does a trim. She told me they (AVEDA) consider a trim and a cut the same thing and they are trained to cut an inch to and inch and a half off....

Needless to say I declined and will only be going for the great DC and scalp massage..


----------



## jtsupanova (Apr 15, 2007)

I have suffered hair hate many times thats why I mostly do my own hair!
Just recently I went to get kinky twist extensions and the woman who was doing my hair was just tearing through it. I had to stop her several times take the comb and go through it my self. Mind you I'm natural but my hair was blown out practically straight. It was like she was trying to comb my hair off of my head. I have gotta learn how to do my own twist extentions!


----------



## mahoganee (Apr 15, 2007)

redRiot said:
			
		

> I've always thought that less than an inch was a trim and would be sufficient for ends that weren't that damaged, just really old. But I have always had a stylist hack the mess out of my hair, even when it didn't need it. *I thought I was getting smart to the game when I started trimming the ends before I would visit the stylist. It would take me a while cause I would actually go through and make sure I only snipped what I needed to. But these stylists would keep saying "You need your ends clipped" and proceed to cut off 2 months worth of growth. Something just isn't right about that.*



This happened to me once when I had relaxed hair. I'd just trimmed my hair the day before so I knew that I didn't need my hair trimmed. The beautician told me that I needed my ends clipped and I told her that I'd just clipped them. She then asked me when I'd clipped them and I replied "yesterday". She had this look on her face like  and knew that everyone sitting there knew what she was up to. I didn't go back again.


----------



## Desert Skye (Apr 15, 2007)

I posted this story in the Salon forum but I will tell it here too.

When I was 14 I used to get my hair relaxed at this salon and she was just horrible. I would always be burned twice, once by chemical and the other with her hot a$$ blowdryer. Everytime I went there she would insist I needed a trim because my ends were dry and damaged etc. 

Ok so one day she talked me into having a trim. She turned my chair to face the wall so I couldn see anything. Then she said she would have her assistant cut my hair. Me bein young and not wanting to upset her I agreed. So her assistant came and began cutting from behind with my stylist guiding her. NOW, when she turned my chair to face her, would you believe she had a broken arm and it was in a cast!?!?! She was cutting my hair with one arm. My hair turned out so uneven some was at shoulder length some below it. It looked like I got into a fight with a lawn mower. She tried to cover it up by curling it but it didnt work. I was upset to say the least.

Lucky for me my friend's mother who I found out later went to beauty school before she became a nurse, felt pity for me and offered to even it up.


----------



## CurleeDST (Apr 15, 2007)

Now that was just wrong!  I love my stylist.  She doesn't amp things up to get you in her chair more often (she says - Dee you don't need a trim right now come back in 6 months and then let me take a look at it) and when she does trim I often have to ask her to take more off (her trims are pretty much dustings in my opinion).  She is excellent and will tell you the truth and like I said - if you do not need a trim, you don't.  I would sometimes question her like "you sure I don't have any dry or split ends" and she would be like - no you are good.  You only probably need a trim once in 4 to 6 months.

I like Susan!




			
				glossyxlipz said:
			
		

> I posted this story in the Salon forum but I will tell it here too.
> 
> When I was 14 I used to get my hair relaxed at this salon and she was just horrible. I would always be burned twice, once by chemical and the other with her hot a$$ blowdryer. Everytime I went there she would insist I needed a trim because my ends were dry and damaged etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## God's Anointed (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm so happy that I have never been to a salon and that my only stylist has been either my sisters, or me.  I learned to do my own perms when i went away to school so i wouldn't have to go to a stylist.  These stories are just so sad and these stylist are just even more pathetic for their jealousy.  That's sad that you would envy someone so much that you'd consider chopping off their hair to make yourself look better, or to keep them coming back for money.


----------



## trulyurangel82 (Apr 15, 2007)

This post is scarying me. I have to set up a hair appointment this week or next week to get a corrective . I have no choice because I dont think I can correct it myself.

My old hair stylist doesnt do hair anymore and she always asked if i wanted a trim. Actually had to tell her to trim it before because she never went ahead and did it which was nice. I rarely had my ends trimmed because they were never too bad but when she trimmed my ends she didnt trim that much off.

Months ago after she left to pursue another career I went to another place to get a retouch. This new lady cut my hair without asking! My back was turned away from the mirror and I heard a few quick snips. Then she was like,"You needed a trim."

It looked like I had a haircut! All that work I did. It was like I started over.


----------



## trulyurangel82 (Apr 15, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> I just hung out w/ my girl in DC who owned a salon in Morrow, GA and I mentioned the phenomenon of women/stylists cutting customer's hair simply b/c they had long hair.   She agreed and said YES that is very prevalent b/c she had a stylist like that in her salon who she had to FIRE!
> 
> She said they do it out of envy OR to make the client dependent on them for upkeep of their stylish cut to guarantee their money every other week!  She said it indeed is a thing w/ some stylist who do make it a practice of trying to cut everyone's hair off b/c they do not want them to have long hair!  I am sooooooooooooo astonished!  Who knew!?



thats so f*ckin pathetic. I believe it.
I dont understand why they would do stuff like that. The dedication people do to have longer hair. If you take great care of your hair your hair can get long. To go to a salon and have your hair come out way shorter than when you came in is really unfair.  Plus they are the ones paying the money! they should get any hairstyle they want. Ugh it makes me scared to go back to a salon.


----------



## Chromia (Apr 15, 2007)

I can _really_ relate to this thread! This is exactly why I dumped my stylist last week! 5 stars for this thread!



			
				redRiot said:
			
		

> If you have long hair be careful of what stylist you use if you want a trim. Some of these undercover haters will chop the mess out of your hair, and some other clients will secretly be loving it! I've seen it with my own eyes!!! I've seen stylists purposely become rough with a woman's hair if it's long. Sometimes they'll make rude comments about how "nappy" it is.


This is why I will self-trim from now on!



			
				godzooki said:
			
		

> Sometimes I even feel uncomfortable around my stylist. I did have my ends lightly trimmed and it felt like russian roulette because you just never know when they might be having a bad hair day and decide to take it out on clients. I envy those who self perm.


_Exactly! _That's exactly what it feels like to get a trim! I've been thinking about doing my own touch ups.



			
				Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> *I have been a cosmetologist and worked in shops where I have seen black women twisted with jealousy at "the women with the long hair". I have seen stylists bullying the customer with insults, into having her ends trimmed so they can curl it, saying that her ends are raggedy and it will stop growing. Then everyone eles holds thier breath while the stylists cuts off a lot more than she should. Afterwards, the other patrons are sitting there with a quiet smirk on thier face. It is one of the ugliest and most pathetic displays of female insecurities imaginable.*
> 
> *I now feel that when stylist do this, more of them need to be taken to court. It is a violation of trust and a sneaky form of assault.*
> 
> *That is why I will get straight up ghetto on these kinds of fools. They are not trying to be nice to you so why should you be nice to them. When they make these kinds of comments they are too ignorant to realize that they have just revealed to another women that she is spiteful and insecure enough to be envious of other women.*


Yes! My stylist bullied me into getting trims! She would get so upset when I said I didn't want a trim. Once when she was flat ironing my hair she told me "I can tell your ends need a trim". She just said that out of the blue for no reason. And I just had a trim 8 weeks before that!

You are so right that it's a violation of trust and it's a form of assault.

You're right that they're not being nice and there's no reason to be nice to them. I was so nice and patient with my stylist. I was loyal, I kept giving her chances. I was the reliable customer who came in every 2 weeks. Now she has lost me as a customer. That's hundreds of dollars a year that she will no longer get from me!


----------



## Chromia (Apr 15, 2007)

redRiot said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I didn't realize something similar could happen to me even with my hair not being very long. I used to think that when my stylist would over trim my hair it was for the better. But now I know the truth. Even the stylists with long hair will hate. I am so happy I know better now. This stylist was evil and I trusted her. I couldn't understand why she would let the relaxer sit and burn my scalp while she would take her time to come over and wash it out. This can happen to anyone. Like I said my hair was only about grazing shoulder, but it looked a lot healthier than most of the clients (though I would blame them for their lack of hair, they wanted some outrageous styles that just screamed breakage). I was a bit younger back then and she was my mother's stylist, also she was the most affordable. Now I have sworn off stylists for a long while. I feel sorry for other ladies who don't know otherwise, who trust their stylists when they tell them "You need about 2 inches cut off, it'll help your hair grow" I see this type of bullying happen mostly to younger girls because, like me, they don't know any better. I just don't see how hacking off 3 inches is considered a trim. But they will pull that one on you...


I think the reason my stylist bullied me is because I'm unassertive and when I'm in the salon I'm quiet. A lot of people tell me I'm nice. That did not help me in the salon.



			
				punchinella said:
			
		

> I went to a salon at a dept store once and I was going to see a play later that night so I was pressed for time. The receptionist (a blk girl) set me up with this young black stylist. She kept saying how my ends needed to be trimmed or it wouldn't hold a curl. Well she trimmed and trimmed and... when she was done Then on top of that she wanted to charge me $25 extra.
> 
> By the time I got outside the store the curls had already dropped and she had the nerve to leave one long section of hair hanging there (like it was a reminder). The hair she cut did not even touch my shoulder and the piece of hair she left was hanging down to my breast I had to cut that off when I got home.
> 
> When I went back to complain the guy told me that she was no longer worked there and then he said I don't even know why they put you with her because everybody knows she don't like to see people with hair longer than hers.


That is terrible that they put you with her when at least 1 person knew she would have a problem with your length.


----------



## Chromia (Apr 15, 2007)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> *Some stylists don't know the meaning of customer service.* Some of them need something done to their hair they don't want done so they can know how it feels.


That's right, some of them don't. I've had better customer service at restaurants, grocery stores, and stores in the mall, from people who don't even know my name and will probably never see me again.

Some stylists don't care that they're messing with our self-confidence and self-esteem.



			
				Shatacia said:
			
		

> Instead of ppl hating why can't they just say I like your hair what is your hair regimen ??


Exactly! That's all they have to do! Just ask!


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow...sorry to say this...but that is why i stick with the Dominican stylists ...they dont hate, or bad mouth...they just do good hair! Ive seen long and short,relaxed and natural come in the shop, and they treat everyone the same... 
​


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow  All this has me seriously contemplating never going back to my stylist and doing my own touch-up and everything here on out. I would have lost my lady-like and went to blows in some of you ladies situations.

My stylist really helped me get my hair to a good healthy state the past few months I went. I got a trim the first time because I knew I needed it and she got it blunt and even for the most part which I loved. She asked if I wanted a trim a few weeks later and I obliged and she was cool. Then at another appointment she just whipped out the scissors and started trimming a little in the front and around the sides tells me while she's doing it something like 'I just like to keep it neat, I know your thinking if she don't stop with them scissors'. It wasn't enough to piss me off, it truly was a light trim/dusting but I thought "What happened to consulting me first?" I think some stylists, I guess when they have you as a customer for a while they get comfortable and just start doing what they want. That's my only little gripe I had with her, as far as hair health goes I truly believe she cared about that, and I really still feel I lucked out finding her.

I got micros to stretch my relaxer out a few months, because at 4 weeks she was telling me I should need a touch-up at my next visit. I told her I'd probably go 8 to 10 weeks and just get a curly rollerset done, she agreed that it'd be healthier to go a little longer, but at the 6 weeks I impulsively decided to get micros because I was reading here that after people stopped letting stylists trim their hair every 8 weeks their hair took off, and also stretching relaxers was better, which I also know from experience. I figured no way is she going to let me go longer than 8 weeks without a touch-up, nor will she let me go 6 months without a trim, so braids it is. 

I was looking forward to going back to her and getting my lye relaxer done but this whole thread has put serious doubts in my head. I feel like it wouldn't be fair to judge her based on others though. IF I decide to go back, I will stress to her what my hair goals are and the purpose of my micros was to get some non-manipulated growth and see how that goes.

There was this Caribbean girl in their once with beautiful thick black mid-back hair, there wasn't any noticeable haterism going on, but I wondered if she achieved her length from going there regularly, always having the length, or doing her own C&G overtime.

I did experience patron hateration at this other salon YEARS ago..I won't even get into it, but it was so noticeable the stylist doing her hair pushed her head down as she was making another snide remark towards me as I was leaving. Said something like, "Your customers are cheap" After giving her a hundred and what I asked for change back, she didn't know I already had set aside her 8 dollar tip and was trying to make it easier for her to give me change. For that it didn't sting me because me and the stylist knew what was up, but a part of me wanted to wait outside and woop her butt when she got out but, I was a lady, didn't say a thing, and never returned to that salon for fear of running into that wench on a bad day and allowing her to let me come out of my character.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Apr 16, 2007)

The other day I went with my cousin to the hair salon. She was getting her hair done for her wedding and I came with her. There was a girlw with brastrap length hair who came in and asked for a relaxer. She was giving the stylist specific instructions. eg. She didnt want her sideburns relaxed, she wanted to use a mild relaxer, wanted a rollerset instead of heat, no trim etc.... The stylist was so pissed. 

She came to the back of the salon like 'If she she knows how to do hair better than me, why doesnt she do it her ****** self?!'

I was thinking to myself 'thats why her hair is brastrap length, cuz she doesnt let people do whatever the hell they want to her'


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Apr 16, 2007)

I could write a novel about the bad experiences I have had with stylists...
eg. having a relaxer dropped in my eye, burned scalp, 4-6 inches chopped off etc. etc.. etc..

All I know is, reading Ultra Black Hair, finding this site and following LondonDiva's self-relaxing tips are the best things I have ever done.

Now, the only time I will step foot in a salon is if I want a simple wash and flat iron (which is the _very _rare occasion)

If my hair falls out (God forbid) it will be because of my own mistakes not someone elses envy..


----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 16, 2007)

atlien11 said:
			
		

> Girl, hair haters are everywhere! There should be a post titled: Hair Hate all up at work!! Those women ( i call them vultures) at work just sit in the lunch area and talk about everybody walkin by. They had a bet going whether my hair was mine are not and them heffas was all pissy about the fact that it was!  Trust no one.


 
Girl, do we work at the same place??! LOL


----------



## Chromia (Apr 16, 2007)

SvelteVelvet said:
			
		

> I figured no way is she going to let me go longer than 8 weeks without a touch-up, nor will she let me go 6 months without a trim, so braids it is.


This is why I dumped my stylist. She wouldn't _*let*_ me do what I wanted. I felt like a child sitting in her chair.


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 16, 2007)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> I could write a novel about the bad experiences I have had with stylists...
> eg. having a relaxer dropped in my eye, burned scalp, 4-6 inches chopped off etc. etc.. etc..
> 
> All I know is, reading Ultra Black Hair, finding this site and following LondonDiva's self-relaxing tips are the best things I have ever done.
> ...


 
Relaxer dropped in your EYE? 

OP, thanks for starting this thread. You have helped many.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 16, 2007)

elizabeth said:
			
		

> This is why I dumped my stylist. She wouldn't _*let*_ me do what I wanted. I felt like a child sitting in her chair.


 
I really think it's psychological with them, they take their positions WAY to personally. As if after doing your hair for a while and seeing it through some hard times that's it's THEIR head of hair and they have more of a say in what get's done to it than you. Like they are paying you to do your hair and not the other way around. They need to come to grips with the reality that regardless of their professional status, experience, licenses, etc. that they are providing a service, and in the land of customer service, a customer gets the service they want, no more, no less because we are choosing to pay them and give them our patronage when we really don't have to, especially if they want to continue to dictate what we are paying for because guess what? We won't be coming back.


----------



## spiceykitten (Apr 17, 2007)

This is why I do my own hair. This is ONE of the reasons I gave up relaxers.

Someone always wanted to cut my hair. I even had a man shave the back of my head once!!

The only person who did my hair well was a European man but I never went back because he was trying to molest me. I mean really molest me. Dirty bastard!! It is a shame because European men can do some hair. Yet, they are molesters! My sister went to a different European man and he tried to molest her too. She kept going back but after the 4th time she could not take it anymore and stopped going to him but she said her hair was in the best shape with him as her stylist.

I do my own hair and at times I was a hot mess but now that I have learned to flat iron, I am so happy!

Why can't people be kind? I am terrified of hair dressers. I have only gone once since I have been natural and guess what..she wanted to cut my ends? She was ghetto even though she was downtown near corporate offices. The music was blaring and she waving the flat iron around my face and the girl she was speaking with was up in my face and kept saying to me "your hair is so long". WTF I did not pay for someone to be up in my face and I was not prepared to praying for some woman not to burn me with a flat iron.

The only credit I will give that woman was she used the products I brought with me, she finished my hair in 45 minutes and she asked me if she could put something in my hair and most importantly if she could cut. Yet, she was not happy that I said no.

I said no but she kept saying my ends were frizzy and I said so what.

Hair dressers are monsters and there are only a good few.


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a woman actually come up to me while I am sitting in the chair with half of my hair over the top of my head cuz my stylist was pressing the back. 

She actually whispered in a sickly sweet voice " I HATE YOU".  Then laughed and sat back down on a couch across from me to watch my stylist finish my hair.  I had no idea who she was until after she left ( she was stopping by the salon to arrange for my stylist to go to her house later on and do her weave." It turned out to be Cherell.  (sp?)  I sat there kinda like "WTH"? 
I didn't know where she was coming from, but definately didn't want to be around all that hate!!

This was my first year in college and my hair had no relaxer ( it was a few inches past my bra strap and it was very thick)  .


----------



## spiceykitten (Apr 17, 2007)

Dogmd:

Girl, that is some SH_T! I typically do curse but that would have freaked me out! I thought my experience was bad!

Now, I see you are eating a raw diet? I want to try this but afraid my hair will fall out.

I suffer with a low immune system and must take vitamins  to keep up my immune system. The doctor recommended I take a multi, vitamin c, b-vitamin. I was very sick as child. I had a lot of asthma attacks and it weakened me. I am also a premie baby that also had a twin so that did not help.

I have been eating a vegetarian diet and fruits but I feel a bit tired. I am also having crazy detoxing effects.

How are you surviving on raw? Can you pm me?


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 17, 2007)

Dogmd said:
			
		

> I had a woman actually come up to me while I am sitting in the chair with half of my hair over the top of my head cuz my stylist was pressing the back.
> 
> She actually whispered in a sickly sweet voice " I HATE YOU". Then laughed and sat back down on a couch across from me to watch my stylist finish my hair. I had no idea who she was until after she left ( she was stopping by the salon to arrange for my stylist to go to her house later on and do her weave." It turned out to be Cherell. (sp?) I sat there kinda like "WTH"?
> I didn't know where she was coming from, but definately didn't want to be around all that hate!!
> ...


 
Cherelle, the singer? Though she probably meant no harm, Miss Cherelle just lost a couple of points with me for that one.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dogmd said:
			
		

> I had a woman actually come up to me while I am sitting in the chair with half of my hair over the top of my head cuz my stylist was pressing the back.
> 
> She actually whispered in a sickly sweet voice " I HATE YOU".  Then laughed and sat back down on a couch across from me to watch my stylist finish my hair.  I had no idea who she was until after she left ( she was stopping by the salon to arrange for my stylist to go to her house later on and do her weave." It turned out to be *Cherell*.  (sp?)  I sat there kinda like "WTH"?
> I didn't know where she was coming from, but definately didn't want to be around all that hate!!
> ...



Who?

Anyway that's creepy as hell!


----------



## CurleeDST (Apr 17, 2007)

Saturday Day love with Alexander O'Neal Cherrelle?  I didn't mean to turn you on Cherrell?  Isn't Pebbles her cousin and can do hair?



			
				MizAvalon said:
			
		

> Cherelle, the singer? Though she probably meant no harm, Miss Cherelle just lost a couple of points with me for that one.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 18, 2007)

So sad but very very true. And that is the very reason why I do *NOT*  step into a hair salon!


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Apr 18, 2007)

Dogmd said:
			
		

> I had a woman actually come up to me while I am sitting in the chair with half of my hair over the top of my head cuz my stylist was pressing the back.
> 
> *She actually whispered in a sickly sweet voice " I HATE YOU".* *Then laughed and sat back down on a couch across from me to watch my stylist finish my hair.* I had no idea who she was until after she left ( she was stopping by the salon to arrange for my stylist to go to her house later on and do her weave." It turned out to be Cherell. (sp?) I sat there kinda like "WTH"?
> I didn't know where she was coming from, but definately didn't want to be around all that hate!!
> ...


 
This isn't funny, but imagining it was very funny...


----------



## zanna (Apr 18, 2007)

All I have to say to all this is  wow!!!!!! so sad. I'm glad I never went to a hair salon.
Zanna


----------



## chayil0427 (Apr 18, 2007)

Unfortunately I think hair hate in the salon is just a concentration of what goes on everyday in the streets and in society.

I have a friend who has hair a little below her ears. One time I showed her some pics of macherieamours hair and she said "well...I hate her...it's probably fake."

Now that my hair is approaching shoulder length she still insists that her hair is longer than mine or she'll comment about how she just cut three inches, but not because it was damaged but just because  . I'm like whatever...I see you all the time and your hair has been the same length.

The other day I mentioned a special curling Iron I wanted for spiral curling and she was like "is your hair even long enough to spiral curl?"... I can't wait till my ish is flowing down my back to see what she says then.

On the salon front I get a lot of looks. My stylist is very professional, but his assistant and other stylists in the salon make comments about my hair being too thick...too clean...my using "white" hair products and ect and how I need to cut it. Yet, after my stylist gets done they're sitting their with their mouths open catching flies.

Last time I went in a stylist was with a client at the shampoo bowl while I was getting my relaxer done and they were just about to fall out of the chair. Finally one mumbled when I noticed them staring "that's not your real color is it?" 

Hair hate is definately an issue in our community. Which is why I'm doing my best to learn to do everything I need done to my hair myself so if and when I don't have access to my stylist whom I can trust I don't have to go plop myself down in a chair of  a stylist who is gonna wack all my painstaking growth off.

Chayil


----------



## Str8~Curly (Apr 18, 2007)

I even had other stylists in the salon I used to go to insult my hair, things like itâ€™s bushy. I got so accustomed to the hate that I donâ€™t even really pay much attention anymore. We all know that it is simply ENVY-I even pity them sometimes. A former college roommate said that she wanted to see what my hair looked like when wet, and another roommate chimed in â€œfly awayâ€. Mind you, we have never even seen her real hair b/c she went from weave to weave.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 18, 2007)

YES!!   I'd only go to get touch ups and trims...he'd always say "Look at all that hair!!"  and I'd always leave with a 2" chop...I haven't been back to his flaming behind since.



			
				CurleeDST said:
			
		

> *Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?* I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that? Do they hate as well? I would not think so but ya never know.


----------



## Magus484 (Apr 18, 2007)

spiceykitten said:
			
		

> The only person who did my hair well was a European man but I never went back because he was trying to molest me. I mean really molest me. Dirty bastard!! It is a shame because European men can do some hair. Yet, they are molesters! My sister went to a different European man and he tried to molest her too. She kept going back but after the 4th time she could not take it anymore and stopped going to him but she said her hair was in the best shape with him as her stylist.
> 
> I



 They tried to molest you???? Like as if you were an alter boy? Or is this figurative speech...???????????


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 18, 2007)

MizAvalon said:
			
		

> Cherelle, the singer? Though she probably meant no harm, Miss Cherelle just lost a couple of points with me for that one.




Yep.. the very same ..  Cherelle..  My stylist use to tour with Jodi Watley and did Cherelle's hair as well.


----------



## csmoot (Apr 18, 2007)

I always feel uncomfortable coming in the salon with my bucket of products. (Now I do not have long hair - just past my shoulders). The woman in the shop all look at me like I am just being extra for bringing my own products.


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 18, 2007)

BrownSkin2 said:
			
		

> This isn't funny, but imagining it was very funny...




I actually remember laughing when she said it, cause  I just wanted her to get away from me.  The weird thing was, I couldn't really see her face because all of my hair was over the top of my head and my stylist had a hot comb near my ear and I wasn't about to move.  She had a mini- entourage with her.  So...I just waited till she left, then asked my stylist who she was.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 18, 2007)

Im not mad at u...i got a duffle bag full of products when I walk in the salon as well ...they hate it,but i tip well...so shut up and give good service *****   


			
				csmoot said:
			
		

> I always feel uncomfortable coming in the salon with my bucket of products. (Now I do not have long hair - just past my shoulders). The woman in the shop all look at me like I am just being extra for bringing my own products.


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 18, 2007)

spiceykitten said:
			
		

> Dogmd:
> 
> Girl, that is some SH_T! I typically do curse but that would have freaked me out! I thought my experience was bad!
> 
> ...



 I sent you a pm.

My hair grew like normal when I was 100% raw.  No shedding at all.   Just some serum like stuff stuck all of my hair together like cement after day 25 on 100% raw.  It freaked me out.  It was like someone poured glue in my hair.
I guess I was detoxing thru my scalp, because it took 5 or 6 shampoos to wash all of that stuff out.  Afterwards though... My hair was super soft and shiny and very strong!!!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a good thread. 

I go to a white salon when I want my hair trimmed. They are soooooo scared that my black butt will go off and show my "color" (No offense) !! I have to actually beg them to trim even a fouth of an inch. I LIKE THEM SCURRED!!! U hear me??


----------



## spiceykitten (Apr 19, 2007)

Rondie54:

It is shameful to say but he kept trying to rub himself on me and I started to fall asleep because I was so tired. He was taking forever to wash my hair. You know what woke me up he was pulling on the strap of my top so he could see my girls.

I do not even have nice girls like Camellia. I just got enough. 

When I offered to pay him he said that it was free. I refused to accept his free offer. Why? because I felt violated and did not want to feel like something else as well.

Then he told me he did not know why my mother never told him that she had a pretty daughter.

The horrible part was that I was the only person at the shop with him. I had a very early appointment. I was young and scared. When your young, you cannot think and you cannot believe what is happening.

He was my mum hairdresser. She never went back to him after that.

I am not saying this is all European male hairdressers but this is what happen to me and my sister.

If I could find a good European man to do my hair, I would go in a second. As I said, they can do a colored woman's hair. I do not know how but those European men got skills. They would put many of these black hairdressers to shame! As far as I know the European man shop is still filled with black and latino women of color. They cannot get enough of him.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Bumping for more stories.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't read all posts so I apologize if this was stated -- some stylists just are too lazy to style long hair so they find ways to take off your length. I truly believe that's what happened to my hair. Every time I went to the salon it was something....I stayed getting trimmed. I finally left that salon but why didn't I realize it sooner. I am anti-trim and know that sometimes I can be quite dramatic when they trim. I think I always feel they've trimmed more than what they really did. I might take a page from KhandiB's book and get a trim at Penny's. ITA, male stylists are the best. Too bad there are none (that I know of) in my little po' town. *smh*


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 16, 2010)

CurleeDST said:


> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?  I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that?  Do they hate as well?  I would not think so but ya never know.


*
No.  I have natural hair and my stylist is male and he is excellent.  My stylist before him would always trim my hair even and insisted I needed it but I have to practically beg my stylist to cut my hair.  I'm getting into the habit of washing/blowdrying my hair myself before going in but even when I don't and his female assistants wash my hair, he watches them like a hawk to make sure there's no funny business.  I have a lot of hair and people are usually surprised to see how much when it gets wet* *but I've never had to wonder what someone was doing to my hair at my current salon.  Not surprised at the amount of hair hate though.*

*I've always had a lot of hair and when I was kid and would go to the salons I'd be so self conscious because of the comments and stares I'd get.  Now I get mostly compliments and the people who hate are people on the street.*


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 16, 2010)

Most black salons that i've gone to i've witnessed hate or just plain rude stylists. They always find some way to make you feel bad if you dont  let them do what they want to your hair. I told the last AA stylist that I didnt want a trim although my ends were uneven. She told me my ends looked bad and she cant do a cute straight hair style on me because my ends are so bad. When my friend with medium length hair goes to the salon to get a relaxer and trim somehow she always goes from APL to SL. Whats up with that?

Well with that being said its sad because I like to support black owned business. I've always made a conscious effort to do so but the many bad apples spoiled it for the bunch. Idk if I ever want to chance another AA salon. My last relaxer was done by a Caucasian male. It was the best salon experience to date! When I go back to school I will be going to my trusty dominicans for relaxers. They are nice, courteous, allow me to bring in my own products for use, and arent scissors happy!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2010)

BroadstreetBully said:


> I just don't understand the nerve of some people! Is hair really all that serious to wish bad things upon people??
> 
> Why is there so much hair hate in the salon? When a woman with long hair walks in, why do some folks gotta hate? Stylists included!! Everyone is all in their hair trying to look for tracks. Some stylists will out anyone who is wearing a weave. If a woman with a weave is going to a salon to have her hair styled, what's wrong with asking her quietly if she has added hair before you start styling? Why yell all across the room "is that all yo hair?"
> 
> ...


 

WOWOWOWOW this is hilarious, I love the way I can read it and in my mind hear the voice. I remember I had a "hater" occurrence in high school and that was it, everyone else appears to be thrilled and excited. My salon is so great! My stylist loves that she contributed to my growth and the girls are so encouraging. But dang, thats some serious hateration!


----------



## jenaccess (Jul 16, 2010)

I Love this Thread!
This is sad but also very true. There is haterism going on in or outside salons. I have been going through these negative types of behaviors, concerning my hair all of my life. Women would follow my around in the clubs, groceries stores and malls to see if my hair was real.
Listen LHCF sisters when you reach your goal be prepared. It is some sisters that really have a strong sense of jealousy when it comes to a sister with long hair, and all they have to do is join LHCF and gain some knowledge. All these years I was doing protective hairstyles and didn't realize it. I have never liked bone straight relaxers so I was always streching.
I was so happy when Affirm came out with Fiberguard. Any way back to haters. I have shown women the transitions of women here that went from short to long, and the first thing that comes out every last one of them mouth is, that is a weave or ther have good hair.
I would always reply with, there hair is like yours and mines (wich is irevelant) and that IS ALL THERE HAIR STOP HATTIN.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 16, 2010)

My 5 year old twins are WL.  I will continue to suffer through doing their hair.  Lol!  My mother is forever trying to get me to send them to the salon, but based on these hater stories I sure won't!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 16, 2010)

Well here is mine:

Lat year i had achieved a great deal of legth for me it was, i had gotten past my neck length by 2.5 inches so i was happy, my hair was healthy and natura and i realized i had an ever evolving curl pattern that was just weird but great! 

so here comes my friends wedding and she wanted all the bridesmaids to have straight hair weaves, at the time i didnt want to and i was adement not to use heat on my hair or weaves... but i caved in....


i only ended up regreting my decision...

so i bop to the salon having researched it as bieng great by a friend, explaining to the stylist that i wanted to press my hair for a wedding.... the first thing the lady said was plaese undo your hair, she gave it a quick look and said 'you need to get a weave, there is no way you can do that kind of style without a weave' i said no so many times.

then eventually i went back and the started the pressing, i should have known somehting was up when they asked a junior to wash my hair, she started scrubing my hair like anything, then as natural hair is it shrinks, all i see are these women snickering at my shrinkage i just ignored them.

then come the heat fry hair! they proceeded to hot dry my hair with the blow dryer, i didnt see any heat protectant being used. Then low behold the stairs when my shrinkage transformed to shoulder length hair, that was the only bit that made me smile cheekily,  but then they both a male and female stylist, started using a stove tong then a ghd which both reach above 200 degrees, baisically my hair was hot, fried and messed up, to the point i could smell my hair, then after all that he said he wanted to 'trim' my hair, i said no more than 1", basically he told me to put my hair down and i could sense that he was trimming my hair more as i saw lots of my hair fall off.

basically i left the salon with burnt hair, neck length and no density, i nearly cried when i got home, and their faces when i left there were smerks on their faces. 

it was a lesson well learned i now have said i will never visit a hair salon again!


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 16, 2010)

Im not even gonna lie, when I was a teen before I found LHCF and other hair sites and before I learned that I actually COULD have long hair I used to be a hair hater too. When I would go to the salon I would fantasize about seeing other ladies with longer hair than mine getting their hair burned off, or a relaxer left on it too long etc etc.

I remember one time watching a girl like a hawk who came into the salon I swore it was a weave, so I wasn't paying her any attention and then when she went for the shampoo and it wasn't I literally felt sick to my stomach. I still remember the feeling to this day. I was so angry at everyone including god and the angels for cursing me with this nappy, unmanageable hair that was cursed by the devil to be short forever.

I thought that these women who had such long hair just woke up one day with it all down their backs, or had had it all their life and were just blessed with good hair. I wanted her to suffer like I felt I had, and feel what it felt like to be cursed along with the rest of us "sons of ham" with the bad hair... LOL   (the hilarious thing is not too many years before that, when I was 9 or 10 I was natural with hair down my back... it wasnt until my mother started relaxing me and I started trying to "take care of my own hair" that I had all the problems)

Now that Im an adult and I know better, and dont buy into the lies that I was taught when I see a woman with long hair Im OVERJOYED. Im happier than a lark! I am confident in the knowledge that my hair isnt any different or worse than theirs and that with the same care and love my hair will be (and actually already IS) just as beautiful.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jul 16, 2010)

I took one of my daughter's to a local beauty school (Black) and they told me they don't do natural hair. WHAT??? A Black beauty school doesn't do Black hair? Another lady who was waiting quietly told me that they just didn't want to do LONG natural hair - they're too lazy to be bothered. 

Why are many stylists so lazy? And why aren't they being taught to do long natural hair? I saw TWAs all up and through the school (the students). It's hard to believe someone with natural hair wants nothing to do with another person with natural hair.

I thought hairstylists loved hair...guess not. I'll just continue putting in the 15-20 hours/week doing our hair, even though it's taking time away from many other activities.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 16, 2010)

Interesting stories ladies.

Perhaps it was an innate sense that I can achieve long hair that didn't allow me to hate on other long haired women, but I definitely stared at them and imagined how much better my life would be with their hair on my body. At the DR salons, watching those HUGE rollers fall out after drying or watching the hair fall down the women’s backs in preparation for a blow frying was my PLEA-SAH.

As a child-teenager however it was a different story.  I was so insecure about my hair but I don't remember hating others. I don’t know what’s worse, hating on others or turning that hate inwards. To this day, I remember my hair idols whom I'm still close with (maybe one I don't keep in touch with.) One of them however lost the curls I once adored. Her hair is nothing special today and not nearly as thick. The circumference of her long MBL very dark color ponytail was at least 5-6 inches all around. Today her hair is a little past SL, with much loser curls (more like waves) and fried. The other, her hair color and hair texture is still a gorgeous natural auburn although a WEE bit thinner than I remembered.

But today, I’m proud of my kinks- nothing for me to hide behind anymore.


----------



## NicBenny (Jul 16, 2010)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Is it me or should there be a whole lotta *** whoopin goin on?
> 
> I keep my hair up alot... I don't use heat so it's not always bone straight. This girl in one of my classes was clownin on my hair (calling it nappy ish, raggedy, trying to clown because I go to class to learn and not be cute trying to pull a man) so I decided to wear it down and flat ironed the next. She could do nothing but sit there and stare. The next day I had it back up and in a bun. I haven't heard her say anything since. I don't understand why we have to be like that. Life is more than that. I am more than this shell and I'm definitely more than my hair. Somebody had a heapin' helpin' of haterade.
> 
> I went to an African salon (trying to recycle the dollars) and the stylist said "ohhhhhhhh your hair is longer than miiiiiiiiiiiine. Yall she jacked my junk up. She over processed my hair, left me sitting there while she did someone else's hair. When I told her it was burning she said just a minute longer. My hair came out while she was washing it. It hasn't been the same texture since. She denied doing anything wrong so I left her. The Creator has a way of dealing with people like her. I saw her years later and she said,"oh heyyyyyyyy how are youuuuuuuu" I mean mugged and said I'm good thanks. She just looked at my hair. It was so healthy and shiny she just stared and left. *I wanted to knock the hot sauce outta her*.


 
I love it!!!! You are a hilarious storyteller. 
That was a nice, subtle way of checking your classmate.  And I'm sorry that you endured that stylist, but you showed up her.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 16, 2010)

What an HONEST post.  I'm glad you have the hair you want today.





Amber_moon said:


> Im not even gonna lie, when I was a teen before I found LHCF and other hair sites and before I learned that I actually COULD have long hair I used to be a hair hater too. When I would go to the salon I would fantasize about seeing other ladies with longer hair than mine getting their hair burned off, or a relaxer left on it too long etc etc.
> 
> I remember one time watching a girl like a hawk who came into the salon I swore it was a weave, so I wasn't paying her any attention and then when she went for the shampoo and it wasn't I literally felt sick to my stomach. I still remember the feeling to this day. I was so angry at everyone including god and the angels for cursing me with this nappy, unmanageable hair that was cursed by the devil to be short forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## dafnie (Jul 16, 2010)

I sat down and read all the stories. I'm so happy I've only been to the salon probably 4 or 5 times my whole life and I've finally gotten the hang of just doing my own hair.

When I was stretching my relaxer one time my sister begged me to go to her hairdresser and get a relaxer. I was simply forced. That woman slapped that creamy crack to every inch of my hair and overprocessed it. I was so upset. She asked what relaxer I wanted and I said "Soft&Beautiful", then she said your hair is so thick I think you need a stronger relaxer. So she grabbed a box of the stronger relaxer! Mind you... I've always used mild/regular relaxers... my hair strands are thin -- not thick and my hair is not coarse. My hair may be big but I still have fine strands. I was young... I let her do her whatever but my heart was racing inside. She did a rollerset and put all this grease on my scalp and wrapped it. Ugh. I went home, combed my hair down and it was just thin, stuck to my head and weighed down so badly. Never AGAIN.

My sister went from NL to APL in a few years. Then she started seeing that woman and her hair was a bit past SL but it was always full and pretty. I saw her a few weeks ago and her hair was EL. I was like girl what happened?!? She said she wanted a hair cut just because... she didn't want them to cut it that short but she said it was okay. I think she's in denial!!!!! I believe that woman overprocessed her hair so much that her SL ends were getting thin and she wanted a trim but they cut too much of her hair off... my goodness.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 16, 2010)

I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf.  She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL.  That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers.  I was in awe!   I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.  

Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!"  That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo.  The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits.  (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)

The woman told the stylist that if she couldnt' do her hair, that surely there was someone else in the salon who could just put her hair up in the style she wanted without needing to trim it.  The stylist just walked away from her and no one else spoke to her.  She sat there for a minute and then just left.  

After she walked out, the whole salon erupted in laughter!  The clients, the stylists, the receptionist, everyone was laughing and calling her all kinds of names, and how she needed to get out of there anyway with her nappy, raggedy hair.   Her hair was gorgeous!!!!  I was less than six feet from her and I could not see a single split!  Yet, they all were talking about her hair and how bad it looked.  I thought it was perfect!  

After their reaction, I got super self-conscious so I told the receptionist I had to go feed my meter (I don't drive) and when I walked out, I just didn't go back in or anymore.  I can only imagine what they said about me.  I felt bad for that woman, but I was glad she didn't stay and have her hair butchered.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 16, 2010)

wow this thread is sad.  ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 16, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf.  She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL.  That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers.  I was in awe!   I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!"  That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo.  The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits.  (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...



now that is disgusting. there was no reason for them to be so nasty to her. i can't imagine being in the middle of a hostile hater convention like that. ♥


----------



## Browndilocks (Jul 16, 2010)

Blu217 said:


> Ya know, my stylists have always had great heads of hair--my current one has a head full of thick, long hair all her own. She's got no hair envy, knows that "trim" means TRIM and really understands when I say I'm growing mine out.
> 
> It's like the saying "Don't trust a skinny cook..." Get a stylist with some long hair she had to grow and care for and watch that empathy flow!



I agree with this.  I know hate is everywhere but dang, not all stylist are horrible. Some clients also have a jaded version of the hair they actually have to work with. Also, you have to consider the "type" of salon you go to, as well as the type of clientele there.  My salon is generally a "long hair" type salon. Nobody is really trippin hard off your hair because most of them already have long hair anyway. Often times you get what you pay for as well but that's another subject...


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 16, 2010)

wow pretty byrd, what a horrible and scary situation, I was really happy to read that she left, i thought the story was going in a different direction.


----------



## dafnie (Jul 16, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf. She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL. That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers. I was in awe! I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!" That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo. The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits. (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...


 

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Talk about rudeness. Everybody up in there was a hater!?? Sad.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 16, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf. She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL. That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers. I was in awe! I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!" That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo. The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits. (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...


The bold above is the best part of your story.  I'm glad that lady left and even more glad that you did!


----------



## Tamster (Jul 16, 2010)

I just sat and read this entire thread. O M G. Prettybyrd your story is so sad, but I'm so glad you left. 

It's horrible that we (women, black women, black people, people in general) put eachother through such HARASSMENT! I mean... refusing to perform services... services incorrectly rendered... my god. 

This might be because of my political persuasion and I work for lawyers but... we need some regulation and some legal action in this piece! Like wth?! When I get money if someone messes me up (like they did to me when I was much younger) I will sue the mess out of someone. Seriously. If there isn't precedent yet, best believe... we should set precedent! Hair is precious. It is a part of a person's identity and their pride (it's not everything but it can be a big part of your self esteem!) 

This thread just makes me so sad like I want to cry for some of these ladies.... but then I just get mad! I'll fight a ****! Don't mess with our hair!!


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 16, 2010)

BroadstreetBully said:


> My hair wasn't all that long about a year ago when a stylist cut off more than half of my side bang. I wanted a nice long side bang that would come to my chin. Everytime I went to her I always had my hair parted on the side with a side bang. Tell me why when my side bang was getting some length, she decided to cut the mess out of it! It went from being cheek length to right above my eyebrow! She asked me before she started my hair if I wanted my bang trimmed, I said NO. I didn't see it coming because she was holding it like she was going to trim some of the bad ends. All of a sudden she quickly snipped and threw the hair over her shoulders! She said it was getting too long. WTH?!?! Just thinking about it makes me angry!!! Why would I wear a side bang that short? I am self concious about my forehead so my side bang is my baby and she cut it, I almost cried when I got home. I NEVER went back to her again!!!



I would have REFUSED TO PAY because she intentionally damaged by hair by doing something i specifically asked her not to do. You have a lot more  than I do! I hope you're okay now.


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 16, 2010)

Now that I have finished shaking my head, getting mad and wanting to do bodily harm to folks after reading all of these posts.

I have to thank those that are stylist on this board and others who really do give healthy hair service.  I know there are not many of you but for those who are I want to THANK YOU!

I wish that there were more of them like you who want to see women grow their hair and share your knowledge with your customers.

You all are worth your weight in gold seriously when it comes to helping women of color reach their goal of healthy hair. 

Please keep teaching and helping your journey is a hard one but it is sooo needed in our communities.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 16, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> wow pretty byrd, what a horrible and scary situation, I was really happy to read that she left, i thought the story was going in a different direction.


 
She was pretty insistent!  This was long before LHCF, but she knew what the outcome could've been.  It's scary and sick what we do to each other under the guise of professionalism!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 16, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> now that is disgusting. there was no reason for them to be so nasty to her. i can't imagine being in the middle of a *hostile hater convention* like that. ♥


 
@bolded:  That is an apt description!  It was just ugly!


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 16, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf.  She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL.  That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers.  I was in awe!   I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!"  That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo.  The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits.  (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...


stories like this just make me so angry. im glad that woman left and didnt cave in to the stylist. ugh...it just truly disgusts me. i never want to spend my money at any of those kinds of salons again.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 16, 2010)

I asked for a trim and I think I was BSL by the time she got thru with me I was APL.. She would cut my hair in the from where I couldn't see what see what she was doing.. Then she made the comment one time I don't know why these girls hold  onto these ragedy ends to have length.. This came from out of no where.. I'm not talking about you just women in general.. You must have been talking about me.. I know my ends were not jacked up.. She had short hair.. Which was always looking good.. But she made the comment that she hated long hair and said that I think me and her mom's hair was the only long hair clients that she had..  Then she kept talking about how thick my hair was and said that I need to thin it out and laughed.. I didn't think it was funny she saw my face and was like girl I am just joking.. I never went back to that fool.. When my fiance saw my hair he was ready to go up there and curse her out.. He said that is not a trim that heifer cut your hair..


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *prettybyrd *
> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf. She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. *When she stood it was WL*. That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers. I was in awe! I started a conversation with her about hair and *she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.*




LOL!  I'm sorry, but this part in bold just cracked me up!    WL hair in an "up-do"?? I can only imagine!    WOW...that is a  *LOT *of hair!   


Anyway, those stylists were so WRONG for their behavior.   It really is a shame.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW,  Your a great writer and this is a sad case, but as a stylist who use to work in a few salons, I have seen the disgusting behavior myself. HUH, I don't miss it!




prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf. She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL. That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers. I was in awe! I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!" That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo. The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits. (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 16, 2010)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> LOL! I'm sorry, but this part in bold just cracked me up!  WL hair in an "up-do"?? I can only imagine!  WOW...that is a *LOT *of hair!
> 
> 
> Anyway, those stylists were so WRONG for their behavior. It really is a shame.


 
It is a lot of hair, I'm going to venture a guess that it would've been more like a bun.    But who knows! No one wanted to do it!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 16, 2010)

Further proves that ignorance and hate still exists within our own community...What a sad commentary...


----------



## sillygirl82 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just read this whole thread and shuddered. 

I will continue to stay out of the salons.  I know that there are great stylists out there, but I can do my own hair for free and not have to worry about the bad stylists that contribute to black women's self-esteem issues.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep... time to review those "self-trimming" threads... I MUST stay out of the salon!!!


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jul 16, 2010)

Jealousy...plain and simple


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 16, 2010)

Sad but true....i used to get my hair done at a JCPenney salon and i went in one day and this older black woman who was a stylist had to stand in for my regular stylist one day when i went in......

My hair went from APL to almost NL...she gave me a "trim"....and she gave me a deep conditioning i didnt ask for and tried to charge me for it....i just stopped going. I went to a different stylist....but then i found LHCF and when i discovered i can do my hair for waaaaaaaaaay less money than going to the salon....i quit the salon scene. I don't care what NOBODY say....i ain't goin back....esp not with the length my hair is now


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 16, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf. She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL. That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers. I was in awe! I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!" That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo. The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits. (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...


 Straight cluckery.

I cannot think of another industry where you pay someone for a service, they do whatever the bleep they want to a part of your body, try to mindtrick you, take all day doing AND get repeat business.

Intellectually, I know all stylists aren't evil acting, but too many of them are for me to be taking chances with them.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 17, 2010)

These stories were sad and made me mad, not just for the women suffering but for the women that will suffer and the fact you can not pay for a simple service without watching folks like a hawk and being super-curt; i.e. "You cut MORE than THIS and you're NOT GETTING PAID"

But I'll be real and honest. 

Some folks are ugly. 

They are hateful, bitter, ignorant, pathetic and all the other adjectives you can think of. The only reason it seems so apparent in a salon is because a. Sadly you must encounter these people and put THEM in a position of power and YOU in a position of subservience. As some of these women explained sometimes those scissors are snipping before they say a word. Sometimes they show you 1/4th and chop 2 inches real quick. Hateful birds. and b. Some folks live some sad a** lives. Sorry, sad but true. 

Hateration is everywhere, don't be fooled.

Ever seen/heard this conversation? "Wow, I love her purse it's beautiful" "Huh?", looks up, barely spares a glance "Girl, that sh>t is fake. Look at her walking around head held up high like that's the real thing. Homegirl is dreaming" "That is real. I saw the inside of it earlier while I was complimenting her." "Oh..", pause. "Maybe she got a rich daddy, you know rich sugar-daddy, I'd have purses like that too if I was s>cking for a living" "...or maybe she just has a good job, or saves her money, or likes to treat herself" (usually right around the time they ignore me because it's easier/more fun to believe the worst and pride themselves on mis-information and lies)

Folks want something they can't have and hair is just another thing some women can't/won't have, but unlike a purse or nice clothes or makeup the real stuff is very rare and those women know it. No offense to the stylists who have their stuff together but when you stroll into a salon looking more luscious than the woman who's entire business IS hair and she's a bitter/ugly sort then odds are they are preparing to sabotage you and make you look a fool to make themselves feel better. 

Worse yet is some women are so addicted to the thrill of power and control that when you come in with demands and KNOW what you want they get to throwing tantrums like 3 year olds demanding candy. You might look better than them but they sure as heck want you agreeing with everything they say like Chicken George on the plantation. It's ridiculous but let's not for one second pretend it's not everywhere. 

If you've ever had something good in your life that made others sick with jealousy you know that a salon is just a lion's den of bald-headed witches looking to drag you into the muck.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow this thread has gotten my blood pressure up lol. I'm also a little scared to go to a salon now, but it's a good thing I've decided to do things on my own. I want to be able to do my own hair without paying all that money for it.


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 17, 2010)

It is truly sad about these haters. I have two stories for you.

It was my freshman year in college at the University of Pittsburgh. I wanted to start a regular haircare reggy so I figured let me find a good stylist who I can go to regularly. I found this salon that had an ad in the school "where to" book that they gave us at orientation. So I went and there was no one in the salon but the stylist and this one lady, I believe it was around 2pm on a Friday. Mind you the lady that was in there was getting her ceasar cut dyed bright red. It had me raise an eyebrow but I was like I'm already here. 

Now when the stylist was ready for me she looked at my hair and started goin on and on about how damaged it was and I needed a protein treatment. I said ok and she gave me the treatment. After she blowdried my hair she let me know that my ends were raggedy and needed a trim...mind u blowdrying my hair with a brush always leaves my ends looking a little weird, but I said ok as long as she doesn't cut a lot off. 

She turned me around (bad sound) broke out the scissors and I could hear them shears go through a considerate amount of hair and I could even feel the hair fall. I jerked and said what are you doing, and she said u need it...your hair isn't going to grow with "dead" ends. Since she started I couldn't leave. So she proceeded to cut my hair in layers. Know at this point I wasn't to upset anymore as it was taking a nice shape that I could deal with even though it was shorter. She then took the grease...yes grease and started to flip my ends. When she was done I was so terrified. I looked like a country hoodrat, she saw my reaction and was shocked that I didn't like it, so she bumped the ends back under and all the while telling me that I don't know whats pretty or anything about haircare, and I'm lucky she gave me the protein treatment for free. When she was done I told her I wasn't paying, and she started getting mad. I noticed that she continued to "trim" my hair while she was bumping the ends back over. She threatened to call the police and I told her I'd dial them for her and walked out. When I got back to the dorm my friends saw me and their jaws just hung open. I had shoulder length hair and came back with neck length. I never trusted a Pittsburgh black stylist my whole time in school, the way they do hair there is very stuck in time or very "hoodish." The only person I got a great hair trim from was this white girl named Lauren at a white salon, and she impressed me so much with her knowledge about hair. She even gave me a mirror so I can see how much she trimmed, and it was basically the bare minimum. When I left my hair was swingin and smooth and shiny. Mind you I was 100% natural.

Second story...

I was in Long Island for the summer and I forget what function we had to go to but my cousin was on the hunt for her stylist who moved to a new salon. Now when we found this salon my cousin went to get her weave done and said she would pay for me to get mine done. This other stylist took me into her chair and I gave her the style I wanted. She said the girl in the pic hair was 3 inches longer than mine so she couldn't do it, then said I needed a trim. I told her the style was possible with my hair length which was close to APL at the time, and that I didn't want a trim. She started fighting with me on how she won't do my hair without a trim and that my hair will break off and look ugly. Her hair on the other hand was jacked up, broken off edges and everything. I don't know why my cousin went to that salon anyways. Yea the lady can give you a great looking weave but didn't do anything for hair care, and my cousin hair was just broken off and in bad shape. I forgot to mention that my aunt was also there with us and just got two tracks glued in, and when she took them out she had breakage. I'm so glad I dodged that bullet.

This is the main reason I have avoided salons because everyone wants to give you a cut when they see your hair past shoulder length. This was a main reason that I would go to a Dominican salon or a white salon. I have seen two girls since I moved back to Philly who had long healthy hair who went to black stylist, and they are the only two I can trust. I go maybe twice a year if needed to my friends stylist for a treatment and/or weave install, other than that I dust myself or have my mom help. And it seems to me that the stylist who do know about hair care and have a more diverse background in styling charge an arm and a leg.

O and don't get me started if they notice your hair is of a "finer" texture..that's another whole level of hate. lol


----------



## Bnster (Jul 17, 2010)

Took me a couple of days to get through the whole thread, it was a good read and yes how sad.  We all have our stories on SHS.  I also think why there are so many SHS is that they do not know what to do with long hair except cut and remember cutting is their speciality.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jul 17, 2010)

Trini"T" said:


> Oh my God in HEAVEN!! This thread making me feel something I should not be feeling right now! RedRiot, girl I am mad at you for starting this thread because you just relit the fire inside of me...
> 
> Look at this nasty ish!! This witch nearly caught an orgasm cutting Balisi's hair.
> 
> ...


 

I am afraid to self-relax...not being able to see the back etc.  I would like to start because I am so afraid of the stylists now.  The one I liked got a smirk on his face when i said 3 inches more....Anyone that can describe exactly how to do it I am all ears.  I've watched The Truth is Hair on Youtube and I guess I should rewatch.


----------



## Giselle685 (Jul 18, 2010)

When I am getting my hair braided, weaved, or anything. Stylists enjoy being rough, acting like the roughness serves some type of purpose in getting the hair neatly parted. They complain about the amount of moisture in the hair, exclaiming that I should not have that type of moisture in my hair (not wet, just a leave in condition that left a few oils in through the next day). They want it to be blown dry, they want the braids to be so small, or so large. I honestly begin to wonder if they are paying me to touch my hair, or the other way around. They usually end up sucking their teeth midway through doing my hair, because_ I rather be a considered a b**** for a minute than bald for a life time. _SORRY!  Retention goes out the window when a stylist is doing your hair at times.

I remember a while back, I was trying to keep up with relaxers, and give myself three- four months in between relaxers. I was telling the hair stylists who was putting in my weave, to be very gentle and comb from the tip down. She had the biggest display of a fit (since she was offended), telling me that she has had years of training and did NOT need to be told how to comb through hair. She even said she reads all the top hair magazines (blank stare).  She exclaimed that she needed to comb from the root up in order to get all the kinks out.. :-\, basically snapping off the relaxed portion of my hair. . . .  I quickly told her that I would be waiting for the next stylist, and that I would comb the hair out myself. OMG, she was furious. tsk tsk.


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 18, 2010)

I will never forget the day I went to this African salon to get my braids removed-this was a salon that I frequented..anyhow the owner was taking down my braid extensions and making all sorts of mean and crazy comments (well, she was really mad that i had the nerve to go to someone elses shop to get my hair braided) but I was PAYING her to take the braids down because it was time. Anyhow she was making comments like "who did your hair and blah...blah blah (insert African lingo here)....and she had the NERVE to be upset and COMPLAINING...remember I was paying...

I got up and left! I told her I will not PAY you to disrespect ME.  That was that.


----------



## levette (Jul 18, 2010)

CurleeDST said:


> Has anyone experienced this with a male stylist?  I went to male stylists (straight and perhaps other than straight) and they had nice strong hands for wonderful scalp massages and styled very well (when I was relaxing).
> 
> Thoughts on that?  Do they hate as well?  I would not think so but ya never know.



I think male stylist are not like this as I have had one for the past 3 or 4 years.  He never whacked my hair off which is a relief.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 18, 2010)

Giselle685 said:


> I quickly told her that I would be waiting for the next stylist, and that I would comb the hair out myself. OMG, she was furious. tsk tsk.


i am so glad you had the nerve/sense to stop before it was too late...brava!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 19, 2010)

Have not been to a salon in years. I am so glad.


----------



## missusM (Jul 19, 2010)

wow, this confirms my belief that if you hate yourself you portray hate to others.  I had shoulder length hair, i normally got it relaxed by my friend who is a hairdresser in london, she has growing hands as we say in the caribbean.  she is , however, expensive, and as i was going through a broke phase i went to this salon in Finsbury park London, ( anyone who lives around there will know who i'm talking about, its right next to the station)  Now bear in mind that my hair was not down my back, this nigerian girl, who for some reason found it hard to smile, relaxed my hair bone straight even though i asked her not to, and i had told her  that my scalp was very sensitive.  so she washes it out, and says to me she to get some length she is going to put some tracks in. Now I know my hair, it can take alot of battering, its thick and healthy, but it looked limp after she relaxed it, i asked her " it looks a bit fine, do you think i should"  greedy cow says yes, because they charge by the line.

three weeks later most of my hair had dropped at the front.  I know better now, i'm not the quiet little person trying to be nice to people who dont give a **** about me, just my money, next time a stylist doesnt do what i ask them to do, or lies, they wont get my money or my civility.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 19, 2010)

geeese. women are so mean. especially blacks between them. i don't get it, we should be together,supporting eachother but NOOOOOOO never. always being *****y with others and the jelousy DAMN!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 19, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I went to a salon once and a lady walked in wearing a head wrap/scarf. She sat across from me in the waiting section and took the head wrap off and all this lovely, lush hair just fell past her shoulders. When she stood it was WL. That was the first time I'd ever seen a black woman with hair that long that was all hers. I was in awe! I started a conversation with her about hair and she said that she was there just to get her hair in an updo for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Her stylist was this short mouthy woman I never liked, and the first thing she said to her was, "You gotta get a trim, I could see your split ends from over there!" That was just a lie, and the woman told her that she had just had her ends cut, she just wanted to get her hair put into an updo. The stylist GOT MAD and yelled that she wasn't going to style her hair without a trim because she was not going to have that woman leaving the salon and telling peole that she did her hair and it look raggedy with those splits. (Mind you, this stylist's hair was a mess every time I saw her...all three times I went there! You'd think she would want to be her own advertisement!)
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing your story. I think this drama could have been avoided if the stylist would have just been gracious and admitted she didn't know how to style the clients hair like she wanted her too. I think she was both intimidated and jealous. Some stylist just don't know what to do with long and/or thick hair. Especially if it's healthy hair. Then they get really confused. erplexed 

I'm glad you both walked out because clearly this woman was not up to it and was about to do some serious damage because of her ignorance. And in order to save face she turned the entire salon against the woman. 

My sister loves her stylist. Sometimes my sister will go in for a trim and the stylist will tell her she doesn't need it.  My sister has long relaxed hair that she stretches for months. She said her stylist understands what she's doing. I don't plan on going to any of them but there are some out there.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 19, 2010)

missusM said:


> wow, this confirms my belief that if you hate yourself you portray hate to others. I had shoulder length hair, i normally got it relaxed by my friend who is a hairdresser in london, she has growing hands as we say in the caribbean. she is , however, expensive, and as i was going through a broke phase i went to this salon in Finsbury park London, ( anyone who lives around there will know who i'm talking about, its right next to the station) Now bear in mind that my hair was not down my back, this nigerian girl, who for some reason found it hard to smile, relaxed my hair bone straight even though i asked her not to, and i had told her that my scalp was very sensitive. so she washes it out, and says to me she to get some length she is going to put some tracks in. Now I know my hair, it can take alot of battering, its thick and healthy, but it looked limp after she relaxed it, i asked her " it looks a bit fine, do you think i should" greedy cow says yes, because they charge by the line.
> 
> three weeks later most of my hair had dropped at the front. I know better now, i'm not the quiet little person trying to be nice to people who dont give a **** about me, just my money, next time a stylist doesnt do what i ask them to do, or lies, they wont get my money or my civility.


 
 Sounds like many of these "stylists" are incompetent to begin with. Then add meaness, jealousy and envy to the mix and you have a 4 inch "trim."


----------



## Quailbird (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm new to posting on the forum, but I've been a lurker for a while and all the salon experiences make me nervous about visiting a salon. I know one day I'll want my hair flat ironed and I won't feel like doing it myself.  My dad has a friend whose wife is a stylist, but I don't know... I only really feel comfortable with the stylist I had before my family relocated, especially after being on here.


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 19, 2010)

KhandiB said:


> Unfortunately thats why I havent been to a salon in over a year, last time I went I was 5 months pregnant, I asked to get my hair washed and my ends clipped, according to their brochure, a wash came with a blowdry and style for like 20 bucks, They tried to charge me 55 bucks saying that I got my hair straightened.. I was like look, you told me 18 and thats what Im paying, next time you need to say what you mean.. and the owner was trying to say but maam.. naw, and I was pregnant in July too.. Naw yo..
> 
> I used to go to Hair Cuttery or JCPenny's to get my ends clipped, less drama  - Plus *I REFUSE to see a stylists whose hair is Jacked up*


 

Tell me about it...the last stylist i went to....her hair was so messed up...you could see all of the tracks and other spots...i thought a stylist having a bad hair day..ok.. By the time i walked out of the place i had a scarf on my head  and my cellphone in my other hand  calling my brother to get his clipper's ready...never again..I have a recommendation on from the board to check out a place where i live..i might check her out one day..


----------



## 4bforreal!!! (Jul 21, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------

